# Passchendaele movie



## wongskc

Alberta funds Paul Gross's Passchendaele movie

By GAYLE MACDONALD 

Wednesday, November 9, 2005 Page R3


Toronto -- Just before dawn on Nov. 6, 1917, the final battle began for the tiny Belgian village of Passchendaele.

Yesterday, Alberta's cash-flush premier Ralph Klein announced his province would commit $5.5-million for a Paul Gross-directed feature film about the recapture of this embattled town -- a victory that was largely due to the efforts of thousands of Canadian soldiers. Alberta-born Gross will also star.

Four Alberta regiments were among 20,000 Canadians who successfully took Passchendaele following a 16-day offensive, after almost three months of Allied fighting failed to make any progress. The $16-million film is to be shot around Calgary and in Europe and released next Remembrance Day. 


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20051109/NOTE09-4/TPEntertainment/Film


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Bit more info in the Calgary Sun on this too - thanks for posting, I had no idea til I looked back at the paper.

Looks like it may focus on the 10th Battalion - forerunners of the Calgary Highlanders.   When they filmed Legends of the Fall here a few years ago, several local military guys helped train the extras; the Calgary Highlanders on the cadre managed to get the 10th Battalion insignia onto Henry Thomas' uniform and the C over 10 is conspicuous on many of the extras in the movie.

Will be neat to see the regiment represented again on film.

Barry Pepper used to talk about doing a WW I flying movie from a Canadian perspective; maybe this will stir his creative juices some more.

Hopefully it will not be another Canadian 'disaster movie' like Dieppe or The Valor and The Horror.  If they stick to the actual historical events, it won't be:



> Passchendaele - Named for a village located on a low rise in the Ypres Salient, the very word Passchendaele has become synonymous with suffering and waste.  Strong German defences in this area, developed over the course of more than two years, gave the British extremely hard going.
> 
> The Tenth Battalion were called out of reserve to assist an attack on Hill 52, part of the same low rise Passchendaele itself was situated on.   The Battalion was not scheduled to attack, but the CO wisely prepared his soldiers as if they would be making the main assault - a decision that paid dividends when the unit was called out of reserve. On 10 November 1917, the Tenth Battalion took the feature with light casualties.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

I still say a big budget vimy ridge movie would be much better and much more compelling.
Hopefully this one is good though.


----------



## Pte_Martin

I'm just glad that after all these American movies that are out or comming out. That's there's finally something that looks like it's going to be a good Canadian movie


----------



## Michael Dorosh

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> I still say a big budget vimy ridge movie would be much better and much more compelling.
> Hopefully this one is good though.



It's about the characters not the names of the battles.   Gross is playing his own grandfather so I'm willing to bet there will be some good characterizations here.   Band of Brothers took place largely in unheard of places - Bastogne notwithstanding - but what made the film was the characters.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> It's about the characters not the names of the battles.   Gross is playing his own grandfather so I'm willing to bet there will be some good characterizations here.   Band of Brothers took place largely in unheard of places - Bastogne notwithstanding - but what made the film was the characters.



I see your point, I just mean because vimy ridge was also a gigantic battle and turning point of world war one, canada won the battle, and is what many consider to be the birth of the nation out of the ashes of that battle. 

Again though, hopefully this is really, really good.


----------



## Infanteer

Cool - I've liked Paul Gross' work to date; hopefully we can get a Canadian addition to the war film genre which has been quite popular of late.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> I see your point, I just mean because vimy ridge was also a gigantic battle and turning point of world war one, canada won the battle, and is what many consider to be the birth of the nation out of the ashes of that battle.
> 
> Again though, hopefully this is really, really good.



Yeah, I hope it doesn't suck either.   I like Paul Gross too; cute Mountie show that was.

Vimy as birth of the nation is a given; I doubt it was a turning point of World War One; I think that came in late 1917 when the Russians collapsed and the Americans entered the war.   We still have a good chance of losing in early 1918 when the spring offensives broke upon us; the Germans had more troops thanks to the Russian collapse, but luckily the Americans were fresh and did a fair share of the fighting.   The Canadians and Australians did good work in 1918 also.   Vimy as impressive, but it didn't change much really, except give us a reputation as troops that got the job done.

Kind of a mixed blessing; it just meant we were asked to bleed that much more often...which is where Passchendaele comes in...


----------



## Infanteer

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Vimy as impressive, but it didn't change much really, except give us a reputation as troops that got the job done.



That's for sure - isn't Vimy the battle that nobody talks about except us?  It certainly doesn't seem to be a highlight in general histories of the First World War.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

I think we could make a pretty good vimy movie....after all we still use the same guns. On a lighter note, Paul Gross just finished his recce of the Suffield ranges and lets just say it was an eye opener.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Paul Gross just finished his recce of the Suffield ranges and lets just say it was an eye opener.



How so?


----------



## Glorified Ape

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Cool - I've liked Paul Gross' work to date; hopefully we can get a Canadian addition to the war film genre which has been quite popular of late.



Indeed - a Canadian feature war film would be great. I like the fact that it's based in WWI, as it seems to be a largely neglected war where contemporary film production is concerned.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Paul and the director were very happy with the bleakness of Suffield and will be returning in january to look at set locations etc. The only problem foreseen is with set construction, the winds at Suffield might be a problem. Apparently shooting is scheduled for May/June timeframe.


----------



## Kirkhill

Perhaps (wishful thinking) this can do for Canada and Canadians what "Gallipoli" and "Breaker Morant" did for the Aussies.  I loved those movies - even with their anti-Brit bias  .


----------



## 54/102 CEF

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hope it doesn't suck either.   I like Paul Gross too; cute Mountie show that was.
> 
> Vimy as birth of the nation is a given; I doubt it was a turning point of World War One; I think that came in late 1917 when the Russians collapsed and the Americans entered the war.   We still have a good chance of losing in early 1918 when the spring offensives broke upon us; the Germans had more troops thanks to the Russian collapse, but luckily the Americans were fresh and did a fair share of the fighting.   The Canadians and Australians did good work in 1918 also.   Vimy as impressive, but it didn't change much really, except give us a reputation as troops that got the job done.
> 
> Kind of a mixed blessing; it just meant we were asked to bleed that much more often...which is where Passchendaele comes in...



Its common to state it as you have above. 

We should not forget that pre fall 1917 there were 3 Armies and 3 wars French / Brit / Italy BEFORE the Italians were defeated at the Isonzo River / Caporetto battles. Then the Allies adopted a unified command under the French. Brit PM to the US Defence Minister - why we didn't do that before? We'd lose the government of course (sources on request after 21  ..... a small oversight that can lead to the 3 Armies descendants saying they did more that they did -


----------



## 54/102 CEF

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Perhaps (wishful thinking) this can do for Canada and Canadians what "Gallipoli" and "Breaker Morant" did for the Aussies.   I loved those movies - even with their anti-Brit bias   .



I would make a movie out of CEF Books "50th Bn in No Man's Land" by Victor Wheeler or "Only This" by James Pedley. Each book far exceeds the human interactions found in Saving Private Ryan or other famous War films.

Can we do it? No problem.

Should we do it? Well you see there are things know as Sitcoms or _S_ITCOMS _  as I call them - pablum for your brain - but they make a ton of money for the major networks - so I guess we shouldn't do it.

Show a young soldier how to find these books and you've done your bit for Nov 11.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan

Awesome!! I look forward to seeing it.

Dan


----------



## zeff

While I applaud any and all films/documentaries/books/articles that enlighten Canadians on the valour and sacrifices made by our veterans, I cannot support a $5.5 million grant to this film. My reasons are twofold. 

As a taxpayer I have to ask how this came about. The Alberta Government has a film program in place which has a maximum grant level of $1.5 million for Alberta filmmakers. How then does Paul Gross get $5.5 million? What was the selection process? How many other Alberta filmmakers applied for these funds? How many other film ideas were put forward? Is this the best project out there?

I feel that Veterans, to a large degree have been forgotten. Is a $5.5 million grant for a movie the best way to look after them and are there greater needs and issues that should be addressed? Why don't we ask the Veterans?


----------



## onecat

5.5 million for a movie that brings to light a forgetten war to most Canadians in which Canadians played a major, is nothing.  Zeff as a tax payer you should be happy that your money is actually being used for something good instead of the crap governments normally spend our money on.  Any film Paul Gross has made other movies work, look at men with brooms.. the first canadian made movie to actually get a wide theater release in canada.  It allows canadian actors to work in canada and play Canadians...  I very fitting very to show canadian what our veterns went though, in a war that was more butal than anything Canadians have been in since and at being almost a 100 years in the past is becoming more and more forgetten.  Zeff you need to re-think your stand on this.


----------



## jimb

My Dad was at Vimy, as a part of the Canadian Machine Gun Corps. 

He made it very clear that if it had not been for the fact that the British Generals did not PLAN for a breakthru at Vimy, the Canadian Coprs could have "marched all the way to Berlin".

He and his Vickers guns crew were standing on top of the ridge, at the end of  day one of the 3 day battle, looking at the open ground that lay ahead of them. No German defenses, no trenches, just lots of guys running as hard as they could, to get out of there. IF there had been a follow-up plan to exploite the victory at Vimy, the whole war might have turned out quite diifferently, and a lot shorter too.

On the subject of the planned film by Paul Gross......................I have hopes that it will be authentic, and not subject to the kinds of revisions that some CBC productions have been. Unfortunayely, the kinds of people who make films tend to be leftists, and have a huge agenda to grind on. It seems to me that Mr Gross is not one of those guys.

Jim Bunting. Toronto.


----------



## Kirkhill

Working up in Alaska I was introduced to Alaskan King Crabs - big ugly beasts that some folks apparently like to eat - me, I'm not a big fan of spiders either terrestrial or aquatic.

However, like Alexander Keith says "Those that like it like it a lot".  They are apparently prepared to pay a fair buck for these things so fishermen go to sea in small boats and drown trying to catch them.

The crabs are interesting critters.  The Alaskans figure that they capture something of the character of their community.

When the crabs are brought to dock they are bailed out of the holds in open net baskets.  There are no lids to keep them in the basket.  Every now and then one of the crabs will realise this and make a break for the top of the net, occasionally even making to the lip.  At that point they are within an ace of scuttling down the dock and back to the water and freedom.  This could present the fishers and processors with a problem, lost profits or at very least they might be required to put a lid on the nets slowing down the offload.  However they have never needed to do that.  The crabs themselves take care of the problem.  Everytime they see one of their number ready to make the break - they drag it bag into the net and they all suffer the same fate equally.

Perhaps its not just Alaskan King Crabs and Alaskan Fishers that operate that way.  Zeff your comments, if they are representative, seem to suggest that Canadian artists share some of the same characteristics of those crabs.

Paul Gross is a pretty fair business man judging by his success, not a bad story teller either and has an attitude to Canadian authority that doesn't seem to suck.  If the government wanted to hire somebody to tell a story that needed telling, and the Passchendaele/WWI story does, then he seems to be a reasonable investment risk.

Best of luck on your own projects.  I hope you find a receptive market.


----------



## 22B

Pauls Gross's father is a Strathcona.  His photo is hanging in the Regimental Museum, he's shown holding the Guidon.


----------



## George Wallace

22B said:
			
		

> Pauls Gross's father is a Strathcona.   His photo is hanging in the Regimental Museum, he's shown holding the Guidon.


He was also CO of the RCD.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

jimb said:
			
		

> My Dad was at Vimy, as a part of the Canadian Machine Gun Corps.
> 
> He made it very clear that if it had not been for the fact that the British Generals did not PLAN for a breakthru at Vimy, the Canadian Coprs could have "marched all the way to Berlin".
> 
> Jim Bunting. Toronto.



Your dad was wrong, but its a nice thought and I don't doubt he genuinely felt that way.

Given that their doctrine was firmly artillery-based, just how would a British general "plan" to move heavy howitzers, by horse no less, through the heavily cratered ground at Vimy?


----------



## onecat

"That's for sure - isn't Vimy the battle that nobody talks about except us?  It certainly doesn't seem to be a highlight in general histories of the First World War."

It is. Rates a page or less in any British book I've seen.  But then most Birtish histories give Canada little if any credit, for the battle or for our role in the war.  We get mixed in with the 3 or 5 pages they give to the commonwealth or Empire focres.  I fine the lack of respect we Canadians get from both British and US histories in both wars disappointing given the major we played in both wars.  I find more disappointing from the British for in both war we there from the beginning, gave our total support and amount of troops and equipment. From what I remember their was little of any British help in Vimy and it was the first real break though of the war.. so given the lack of respect british histores have of canada its not surprising they would down play something they had little help in creating.

That makes this movie all more important, as Canadians needs to see Canadians in action.


----------



## zeff

Gentlemen,
I respectfully understand your points, but you fail to understand mine. 
I have no issues with this movie, or with Paul Gross. My issue is with the disregard for the process, and lack of accountability by the government. Would you support a $5.5 million grant to a project that wasn't pro Canadian? Would you support any project that supperceded the maximum funding allowable, with no rhyme or reason? Would you support a grant for a project (construction, oil, the arts, whatever) where there wasn't a tender, a competition process, or even a program in place, and the recipient was someone who was in favour with the Government? 
Perhaps you should look at what the Liberal Government is currently going through and then ask yourselves, does the end justify the means?


----------



## George Wallace

zeff said:
			
		

> ............... My issue is with the disregard for the process, and lack of accountability by the government. Would you support a $5.5 million grant to a project that wasn't pro Canadian? Would you support any project that supperceded the maximum funding allowable, with no rhyme or reason? Would you support a grant for a project (construction, oil, the arts, whatever) where there wasn't a tender, a competition process, or even a program in place, and the recipient was someone who was in favour with the Government?
> Perhaps you should look at what the Liberal Government is currently going through and then ask yourselves, does the end justify the means?


zeff 

I think that you may think that you are providing a valid arguement, but in fact you are not.   If you look into the matter a little more you will find that your concerns, although you think they are valid, are not because you have not researched the matter enough.   You have jumped on a 'Band Wagon' and spewing off in a 'Knee Jerk' manner without looking into how a person/organization/company goes about getting Government Funding for projects in the Arts.   There is no "tender or competition process", as you allude there should be, in matters like this.   It is an application for a Grant process that he would have had to go through.   As such, the end result is that he won approval and was awarded the Grant.   End of story.   

Unless you are a Conspiracy Theorist, there should be no need to argue the point further.


----------



## zeff

Mr. Wallace,
I'm afraid I have done my research and it is you who is mistaken sir. 
Grants for film projects in Alberta must go through the Film Development office, and are capped at $1.5 million (this program is always over subscribed). Mr Gross (who technically should not be able to access these funds because he is not an Alberta based producer, unless he is partnering with a local) is receiving $5.5 million under the "banner" of the Centennial Project. Yes, this is a different program, however, if you examine the 17 grant programs under the Centennial Programs and Projects banner, none of them are applicable to this kind of project.  SO the question again is how did this come about?
Mr. Wallace, if I didn't know better, I would swear that you were intimately involved with the PC Party.


----------



## George Wallace

ziff

A couple of quotes to start this off:



			
				zeff said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should look at what the Liberal Government is currently going through and then ask yourselves, does the end justify the means?





			
				zeff said:
			
		

> Mr. Wallace, if I didn't know better, I would swear that you were intimately involved with the PC Party.



I see that you are trying to cover all the bases here so:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unless you are a Conspiracy Theorist, there should be no need to argue the point further.



I have not gone into the Alberta, nor the Federal, Grants programs to research any of this.  I have not applied for any documents related to this through the Access of Information Act, and I suspect neither have you.  I do know that Mr Gross lives in Alberta.  I do know that you are permitted to apply for several Grants through different Agencies for Projects in the Arts.  I do not know if the Grants awarded to Mr Gross (not necessarily Mr Paul Gross) are from one or more source and whether they/it all totals the amount that you are going on about.  

I still feel that you are raising a non-issue.


Oh!  As an aside; my personal politics are mine and none of your business one way or the other.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

As I recall, Canadian radio stations and CBC are required to play a certain percentage of Canadian content. IMHO it is always nice when a decent Canadian program/movie is produced, vice the standard crap that is made up just to fill the quota.Example: The Canadian version of "who wants to be a millionaire".

 Shows like "Trailer park boys" and "Corner gas" reflect Canadian culture pretty well.


----------



## NMPeters

We don't know for a fact that it's not receiving Federal Government funding. He may very well have applied for it and received it or is still waiting for the outcome of his application. There are many programs available to Canadian artists that they may apply for and often do receive. I've seen many movies and programs that flash the Canadian wordmark during the credits indicating that they have received the funding.


----------



## George Wallace

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I think it is great a movie is being made about the Battle, but I wonder why it could not be made without CDN government assistance?   Is it that CDN investors and producers really don't care about what is being filmed as long as it makes money?   It sure is disappointing to see so many scream for CDN content but the audience just doesn't show....how sad!


It is typically Canadian to want the everything, but be to cheap to pay for it.


----------



## zeff

Rest assured, that this film will receive Federal Tax Credit monies as well as Telefilm monies, just as any production would.
Read Todd Babiuk's article in todays Edmonton Journal for more info.


----------



## Hollywog

Glad to see it happen I'm not sure I want the eratta of another valour and the horror series but I think its better to make one than not to.

5 million is cheap compared to other things ottawa spends money on.


----------



## zeff

People, it's not the Federal Government who is giving $5.5 million, it's the Alberta Government. The Federal Government will also be contributing funds, it just hasn't been formally announced yet.


----------



## Zartan

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I think it is great a movie is being made about the Battle, but I wonder why it could not be made without CDN government assistance?   Is it that CDN investors and producers really don't care about what is being filmed as long as it makes money?   It sure is disappointing to see so many scream for CDN content but the audience just doesn't show....how sad!



That's exactly the problem, nobody watches Canadian cinema. The largest grossing (English) Canadian film (domestically) was Mr. Gross' "Men With Brooms" at a whoping $5 million (not counting inflation) - about a quarter of Passchendaele's production costs. It's just no real Canadian film industry outside of Atom Egoyan and David Cronenberg (and more so, Quebec, where they have a flourishing film industry), no real apparatus outside of the government to get anything done. This might help start things up a tad - the film already has wide distribution in place, and this is the kind of thing schools may go on field trips to (or at least buy copies of) - so there is some promise into the film's success. I'm sure most people on this forum will see it, I figure, at least...  

At the very least, it will last a great time through our education system - my high school has a copy of Gallipoli, which is watched by the grade 10 Social Studies classes, so I don't see why this shouldn't join or replace it.

Also, to Mr. Zeff, it's the Oil & Gas royalties that are making this happen.


----------



## zeff

Mr Zartan,
While I realize that the monies that are funding this movie are coming from the oil & gas revenues, I don't see how it makes it right. The fact still remains that these funds were arbitrarily given to this project because Mr Klein deemed it so. 
If you want Canadian movies to be in our school libraries, I suggest you examine the NFB's film library. $5.5 million will provide thousands of copies of movies/documentaries for schools all across Alberta. Your scenario will see $5.5 million going into this movie, and then the school boards will have to purchase copies for their libraries, yet another cash outlay. But then again Alberta has oil and gas revenues, so we won't mind paying for things twice...


----------



## George Wallace

I think you have some sort of hidden agenda.   Could you be honest and forthright and just come straight out and say what it is?





			
				zeff said:
			
		

> While I realize that the monies that are funding this movie are coming from the oil & gas revenues, I don't see how it makes it right. The fact still remains that these funds were arbitrarily given to this project because Mr Klein deemed it so.
> If you want Canadian movies to be in our school libraries, I suggest you examine the NFB's film library. $5.5 million will provide thousands of copies of movies/documentaries for schools all across Alberta. Your scenario will see $5.5 million going into this movie, and then the school boards will have to purchase copies for their libraries, yet another cash outlay. But then again Alberta has oil and gas revenues, so we won't mind paying for things twice...



I would like to point out a flaw in your logic: If we don't fund Canadian Films then we won't have any in our school libraries.   What good is $5.5 million to a School Board with the stipulation to purchase Canadian Historical Films, if no such films exist?     Your logic escapes me.   Don't turn around now and say that the money can now be used for some other education needs, such as educating the kids on the ways of PETA or the Sierra Club.   That would cause many of us to question your mores even more than we are now.


----------



## Zartan

Mr. Zeff,

Canadian Cinema is dependent upon government grants to even exist - in fact, the same can be said of much of Canada's television (ex. CBC) and music industry (how many CD's have you seen which have "thanks to the government of Canada for their financial assistance in this project", FACTOR, or music videos with VideoFACT have you seen in the credits?) for example.

Furthermore, I never insinuated that Albertan schools would have to purchase copies - it would just make too much sense (for them to buy, I mean) - however, that is my fault. What I had been meaning, is that with such a high profile film in Canada, that is actually from Canada, one may just see our Cinema get a spark of life. This could partially be result of schools ordering copies of the film, which could mean at least thousands could be preserved for most of Canada's next generation to see. (We see the Australians at Gallipoli, so why not Canadians in France?)

I believe that this production can and will be a valuable contribution to teh self-awareness of Canadians, and to our film industry as a whole. There is a lack of mass-media to show Canadians what their forefathers sacrificed and what they sacrificed for - if this can get out to as many people as I believe it will, you may see a dampening among the attitudes of the new generations towards our past and our sacrifices and triumphs. You may see enlightenment. One can only hope.


----------



## zeff

Mr. Wallace,

Mr. Zartan implied that the Candian Film Industry needs support (I agree with his statement and have a firm understanding of film because I've been in the industry for 14 years). He then went on to suggest that this type of film can replace (or join) films like Gallipoli (non-Cdn) in school libraries. Hey great, and good point on his part. But then he goes on to mention that it's oil & gas revenues that are making it happen. This is where my issue started. These funds were given to a film outside of all established programs, grossly in excess of all maximum grants, and came about because Klein was schmoozed by a celebrity. 
There is no hidden agenda, it's called asking for governmental accountability.  

Perhaps you should go back to the beginning and re-read previous posting rather than accuse me of hidden agenda's. I've said the same thing from the beginning.

Mr. Zartan, I'm glad there are people out there like you who want to see Canadian films supported, especially films about the war. The funding landscape in Canada is Government based, but there is also private funding available in grant and equity participation forms. Most of the thank yous you mentioned to the Federal Government, are courtesy of tax credit programs.
While the Alberta Government has modestly supported film during the Klein administration, Alberta has one of the lowest funding programs in Canada. This is what makes this whole Passchendaele grant out of the ordinary. If the provincial government sudden wanted to increase support of Alberta/Canadian films then why didn't they increase the funding envelope so Mr Gross could apply there like everyone else? Why suddenly did they give $5.5 million dollars to this project. Klein said he funded the project because it was the year of the veteran (and our Centennial). Why then wasn't it budgeted for in the last fiscal? Did this year suddenly sneak up on them?


----------



## George Wallace

You know zeff, it truly appears to me that you do indeed have an agenda.  You claim to have inside knowledge of the workings of how grants are applied for and granted in Alberta.



			
				zeff said:
			
		

> ...... My issue is with the disregard for the process, and lack of accountability by the government. Would you support a $5.5 million grant to a project that wasn't pro Canadian? Would you support any project that supperceded the maximum funding allowable, with no rhyme or reason? Would you support a grant for a project (construction, oil, the arts, whatever) where there wasn't a tender, a competition process, or even a program in place, and the recipient was someone who was in favour with the Government?
> Perhaps you should look at what the Liberal Government is currently going through and then ask yourselves, does the end justify the means?





			
				zeff said:
			
		

> Grants for film projects in Alberta must go through the Film Development office, and are capped at $1.5 million (this program is always over subscribed). Mr Gross (who technically should not be able to access these funds because he is not an Alberta based producer, unless he is partnering with a local) is receiving $5.5 million under the "banner" of the Centennial Project. Yes, this is a different program, however, if you examine the 17 grant programs under the Centennial Programs and Projects banner, none of them are applicable to this kind of project.  SO the question again is how did this come about?





			
				zeff said:
			
		

> While the Alberta Government has modestly supported film during the Klein administration, Alberta has one of the lowest funding programs in Canada. This is what makes this whole Passchendaele grant out of the ordinary. If the provincial government sudden wanted to increase support of Alberta/Canadian films then why didn't they increase the funding envelope so Mr Gross could apply there like everyone else? Why suddenly did they give $5.5 million dollars to this project. Klein said he funded the project because it was the year of the veteran (and our Centennial). Why then wasn't it budgeted for in the last fiscal? Did this year suddenly sneak up on them?



In the end you have only complained.  That is your Democratic right.  Now, *do you have actual inside information denouncing the Klein administration or are you just upset at something you find wrong without the concrete knowledge of what you are complaining about?  Have you been privy to all the administration requests and processing of these grants?  Have you been a member of the Legislative process or Cabinet process that may have voted for an increased Grant for this "to be filmed in Alberta" project*?  I find it unusual that you, like many other Canadians, seem to protest at the drop of a hat any injustice they perceive, without doing any full research into the matter, and continue with blinders on, no matter what may be brought up to question of their logic.  I really think that attitudes like this hold our country back and prevents us from achieving the betterment of our society.  Please provide some concrete proof that there has indeed been foul play in the process of this Grant, or shut up.


----------



## zeff

Mr. Wallace,
I'm spinning my wheels here, because you are obviously an ignoramus. 
Anyone that can read, can determine what the provincial funding guidelines are. I've made my calls to my MP, to the Minister of Community Development, followed the media coverage and Government bulletins.  
In fact sir, it's probably people like you, who seem to relish in "the old boys club" mentality, that hold back progress. 
Careful Mr. Wallace, with winter approaching, your red neck may loose it's colour.


----------



## George Wallace

zeff said:
			
		

> .................. because you are obviously an ignoramus.
> 
> ................. it's probably people like you, who seem to relish in "the old boys club" mentality, that hold back progress.
> 
> ............... your red neck may loose it's colour.



zeff

Your attitude is showing.   I would suggest you read some of the guidelines for members of this site.

You have not provided any proof whatsoever of your claims that there has been any wrong doing.   You have been asked if you have any inside privileges or access to the inner workings of the Alberta Government and if there may have been a motion in the Legislature or Cabinet to approve any extra funding.   You have failed to do so.   You have made statements with no facts to back them up, such as 





			
				zeff said:
			
		

> Anyone that can read, can determine what the provincial funding guidelines are.
> I've made my calls to my MP, to the Minister of Community Development, followed the media coverage and Government bulletins.


   Obviously you are not capable of investigating and passing on factual information, with good links to be verified by others who may not accept the word of a possible fraud at face value.   Anyone can originate a letter to a Member of Government, but without a reply, it is not fact, it is only a letter from the originator.   To say that there was a good article on the subject in the Wainwright Times, and not produce the article or even a link, is not proof of a fact.   Your protestations are only protestations.   

I once had a Boss who had lunch with Paul Martin.   He went around and told everyone that he had lunch with Paul Martin.   Well, truth be told, he had lunch in a restaurant in Ottawa, one which Paul Martin stopped in to have lunch, while he was there.   Therefore in his mind, as he had lunch in the same restaurant as Paul Martin, although at different tables and parts of the restaurant, he had lunch with Paul Martin.   So far, your little tirades have equated to much the same to me.   Sorry zeff, but I find you have yet to provide anything credible in your conspiracy theory.


----------



## armyvern

Mr Zeff,

There seems to be quite a few "Zeffs" involved in the directing, producing, and supplying of the movie industry, ie cameras & editing etc. I am beginning to feel as though you indeed have an ulterior motive in what you are posting. You seem to be deeply concerned with what I feel to be an honourable and truly Canadian venture.

Mr Zeff, just how exactly are you involved in the movie industry? I suspect you are. Your posts seem to exhibit some kind of knowledge of how the grant system works (although to this point you have provided nothing to back-up your claim that it didn't work properly in this instance) and seem to have a self-righteous and unsubstantiated hate-on for the awarding of monies for this venture. Where exactly are your credentials, as I don't see anything listed on your profile, and what line of work are you in?

Your response would be appreciated by me, in order to best judge whether you are truly a neutral bystander who is simply concerned, or whether you are indeed an industry/political insider/activest with an axe to grind. Thanks very much.

Veronica


----------



## Michael OLeary

zeff,

Why here? I've read through your posts and am having a hard time trying to figure out what brought you to Army.ca, and what you're actually bringing to the table except invective and insults. (And in the interests of fair warning, that's not a good start around here.)

Were you looking for a place to bang this personal drum and just happened to find us in a Google search for the movie?

Or do you have something to contribute in this particular forum (and in a manner that might actually set forth a sensible argument in a rational manner)?

Perhaps if you establish the grounds for your personal opinion, besides simple hatred of government policy and frustration with those who question your unclear motivations, then we might be able to see your point.

Thank you.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I say Kudo's to the ALberta government for having the courage to support Canandian cinema no matter the cost, otherwise this story would be forgotten about and I think that is what Mr Zeff is seeking. He would prefer the children of Canada to remain ignorant of our proud military heritage.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I say Kudo's to the ALberta government for having the courage to support Canandian cinema no matter the cost, otherwise this story would be forgotten about and I think that is what Mr Zeff is seeking. He would prefer the children of Canada to remain ignorant of our proud military heritage.



Or maybe he wants average Canadians to value it enough to pay for it themselves?  I thought government grants traditionally went to unprofitable crap that no one would normally bother with.  The Masturbating Mexican is one example of a government-sponsored "artist" that comes immediately to mind.  A few summers ago he went on tour; jars of his own semen were the "art" he produced, all on the government dime.

I do hope Passchendaele is a little more marketable than that...


----------



## Michael Dorosh

armyvern said:
			
		

> Mr Zeff,
> 
> There seems to be quite a few "Zeffs" involved in the directing, producing, and supplying of the movie industry, ie cameras & editing etc. I am beginning to feel as though you indeed have an ulterior motive in what you are posting. You seem to be deeply concerned with what I feel to be an honourable and truly Canadian venture.
> 
> Veronica



Mr. Zeff has admitted to being in the industry for 14 years.  Why would a keen interest in the subject be characterized as an "ulterior motive"?  I'd say his motives are quite transparent - equity in the distribution of grants.  What's the problem with that?

The question here is whether or not the 5.5 million was done according to governmental guidelines, or if it was a whim.  Mr. Klein has been known to do things on a whim.

I'm for this movie, but I'm not letting my membership in the military blind me to fairness in the process.  If an Army movie wants funding, well, like anything else it needs to be good and marketable (profitable), not just deemed "culturally significant" by a bureaucracy that spends other people's money (read: my tax money).

Oh, incidentally I've been through the grant process in Alberta, though not with respect to motion pictures.  This was a few years ago after my first book came out; I applied for funding for my second book, even included a copy of my first book with the application.  I thought the topic might be too broad to receive approval, focusing on Canada rather than Alberta, but was a little disappointed that they never even bothered to reply to the application (or return the copy of my first book).  Don't know if that is relevant or not, but it seemed to me at the time that the system was a bit hit or miss.  I know other authors that have gone through the application process also, as far as books are concerned.  Some make a living at it, and military subjects do get their due.  Daniel Dancocks - one of our country's best military historians - was one of them.  And right here in Alberta.


----------



## George Wallace

Michael

Having gone through the process of applying for a grant is one end of the process.  The other end, the decision end is the end that I am wondering about.  Anyone who has sat on a Board, of any type, School, Museum, Cabinet, etc., knows that votes can be made to take special consideration on a matter.  Who is to say that one of the Boards in the Alberta Government sitting on this matter didn't see it as an exceptional project and vote to give it an extra or increased amount.  Only a person privy to that info can say.  The only thing any of us 'outsiders' see is the end result, and without justification, it may seem unfair whether it was done properly or not.  We have enough examples of that in many of the threads on this site.  As with them, we like to get credible validation, not hearsay.

On your application, I hope someone finds it if it was lost, as I would hope that they would at least have the decency to send you your book back if it had been properly processed through the system.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Yes, I think as you and Michael O'Leary do that it is incumbent on Mr. Zeff to provide some proof that the process has been tampered with.

Although, it's kind of the Alberta way these days for things to get done by Mr. Klein and his government without a lot of explaining to do; his sizeable majority allows his to do that.  There is a lot of talk in this province about the sizeable surplus and how it is being spent.  We are all getting energy rebates in January which we are looking forward to though some wonder why the money isn't spent on something else.  Perhaps Passchendaele will be one of those "something elses" that the complainers to whom 100 bucks is valueless are referring to.

Some people are just never happy; given the absence of a true democracy - where all the people vote directly on every issue - that won't change.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

There is an information session for prospective extras at Mewata Armouries, Garrison Officers Mess, at 2100 on Wed 31 May 2006 for anyone interested, also you can apply online at 

www.talentinc.ca


----------



## C/10

All of the politics aside I am looking forward to the movie. I hope that it sheds light on the battle and I hope that all young Canadians has an oppourtunity to see it and understand the sacrafice that all those brave men gave for them. 


"The Fighting Tenth"
"Airaghardt"


----------



## FSTO

I just found the poster for this movie. Its due to be released this fall.


----------



## EW

Mods - this is the most recent post I found about this project - please merge if there is a more recent thread.

WOW! i just came from watching the new Indiana Jones movie, and was blown away by a pre-movie trailer for this new Canadian film.  They just posted this new trailer at http://www.passchendaelethemovie.com

I've been fooled by movie trailers before, but at a minimum it reads 100% Canadian production about the Canadian Army in Passchendaele.  With the perquisite love story thrown in - something that is likely to target a larger audience then just a procedural film about the battle, and hopefully prove that it can be financially viable to make quality big budget films about Canadian history.

I love the quote in the trailer "Their story .... is our story."  Well done Paul Gross, well done.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah the trailer looks good.


----------



## R933ex

Its great to see this story get made. BZ to Paul Gross and all the others who made this happen


----------



## karl28

Thanks for sharing this site about the movie I will be there opening night  .  I have heard about this movie awhile ago but haven't heard anything else sense  so glad to here that its still being made cant wait to see it this fall  .


----------



## 54/102 CEF

Small After the battle snippet

All ground won in Nov 17 was lost in Mar 18


----------



## EW

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Small After the battle snippet
> 
> All ground won in Nov 17 was lost in Mar 18



Nevertheless, the reputation of the Canadian Corps lived on.  About time it got the big screen treatment.  I suspect the movie will also show the folly of that cock-up of a war, but still concentrate on the individual soldier.  Seems to be the theme of the trailer anyway.  I hope someone makes Paul Gross an Honourary Colonel after this one.


----------



## Navy_Blue

BZ Paul and all who worked on this project.

If the movie is half as good as the trailer it will be amazing.

The only thing that could make it better is if it was realeased on Canada Day


----------



## EW

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> BZ Paul and all who worked on this project.
> 
> If the movie is half as good as the trailer it will be amazing.
> 
> The only thing that could make it better is if it was realeased on Canada Day



That would be great, but I read somewhere that they were looking at the fall.  Making it about bang on for the time around Remembrance Day.


----------



## time expired

I am looking forward to hearing more about this production
I just hope it tells the truth and does not just cater to the 
national myths as Gallipoli does.You all know them, all good
decisions were made by Australians and all dumb ones were
made by Brits.The truth is that the evil orders issued by Brit.
Generals in the Gallipoli movie were in fact made by the
Australian commanders.I think that we in Canada also have
similar myths hope they will not be a feature of this movie.
                      Regards


----------



## Hill677

The release date is *Friday October 10, 2008* .  Passchendaele Movie Link from Tribute.ca site.

Can`t wait to see it. 8)


----------



## jollyjacktar

I'm from Ft. MacLeod.  I wonder were and what portion of the movie they filmed there?  

When I was last out West in 94, the rancher who rented his land for Legends of the Fall, battle scenes still had intact.  Trenches, shell holes and all.  Flew over the site in a Harvard, looked just like the photos of the era.  Amazing what Hollywood can do with an acre of land.


----------



## WOGsoldier

Good Day all I thought that i would shed some light on what all you want to hear. I was lucky enough to be an SSE(special service extra) in this film. I spent 7 weeks filming battle scenes and let me tell you be prepared to be blown away.


----------



## Remius

The preview is at Tribute.ca

http://www.tribute.ca/player/?id=16887

Looks amazing.


----------



## HItorMiss

Have we done it? Have we a Canadian film about the Canadian Military that will be a hit?

I have my fingers crossed I have hope that finaly Canadian film has made a main stream movie that is not only popular but about Canada and it's Military.


----------



## tabernac

I hope this sparks more movies about the CF. 

Paul Gross an HCol? Agreed. Maybe Order of Canada?


----------



## 1feral1

time expired said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to hearing more about this production
> I just hope it tells the truth and does not just cater to the
> national myths as Gallipoli does.You all know them, all good
> decisions were made by Australians and all dumb ones were
> made by Brits.The truth is that the evil orders issued by Brit.
> Generals in the Gallipoli movie were in fact made by the
> Australian commanders.I think that we in Canada also have
> similar myths hope they will not be a feature of this movie.
> Regards



Kind friends and members,

In the movie Gallipoli, the 'commander' in question, who gives the orders at 'The Nek' is in fact AIF.

The battleplan itself, as in the invasion was British.

Our ANZAC legends of 1915, inspire this nation to this day (and long before this 1980 movie), and give all Australian troops some very big boots to fill.

Cheers and regards to all,

OWDU


----------



## ex-Sup

Thought I would add my $0.02 as well.

I, like many of you, am very much anticipating the release of the movie. Even though it is summer and I'm trying to enjoy my time away from work, I still do think about what goes on there. Just before the end of the school, I received a brochure regarding the movie; I guess they are trying to hype the educational possibilities of the movie. If I remember correctly, there are going to be special matinees for schools, educational resources on the website, etc.

I think that the biggest thing is to have another resource on WWI and especially a Canadian one. In comparison to WWII, there is so little out there on WWI. There is a handful good documentaries, and a few movies. We have always shown the 1979 version of All Quiet on the Western Front to illustrate such things as trench warfare. I have explained this shortcoming to the kids as a sort of ambivalence in the US towards this particular war (partially due to a limited involvement); since most modern movies come out of Hollywood (with the exception of this, Gallipoli and the forthcoming Red Baron), this is the reason for the lack of material. I'm actually contemplating taking that semester's history classes to see the movie...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Dog Walker

It was reported on TV recently that Passschendaele is to be the opening film at the Toronto International Film Festival.


----------



## 54/102 CEF

This is now worth 4 cents



			
				ex-Sup said:
			
		

> I think that the biggest thing is to have another resource on WWI and especially a Canadian one. In comparison to WWII, there is so little out there on WWI. There is a handful good documentaries, and a few movies. We have always shown the 1979 version of All Quiet on the Western Front to illustrate such things as trench warfare.



Actually there is a huge amount of info aval on the Internet for Canadians and their efforts in WW1. But if you don't know where to find it - it can seem like a mystery.

Movies can't unfortunately - even with the great potential of Paul Gross's Efforts, capture the every day movements and descriptions of actions of the men of the Canadian Expeditionary Force who fought as Passchendaele - but *YOU CAN* get a great feeling for their dailiy activities very easily

These are at the War Diaries of the CEF at the National Archives Website http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/firstworldwar/051806/05180605_e.html

At the end of the intro to Passchendaele is a link to the War Diary Search page - Try Princess as your keyword and the PPCLI War Diary pops up - then find the Oct Nov 1917 entries ---- this will give you a good idea of where they were and where their actions occurred.

If you do some legwork I can help you make a map of the area they captured

How it works

Look for a grid reference as in "We moved to a position at _TOWN NAME  (X.11.a.4.5) thats a WW1 grid reference - 

Post it here with a link to the image on the war diary

I will post the latitude and longitude of the point which YOU can then load into Google Earth on your next trip to Paschendale

The data comes from my Linesman Application at www.greatwardigital.com

I'll post a sample tonite from the Mount Sorrel Battle Area which was a bit to the south of Passchendaele - combining these two sources makes the display look like what I'd imagine the "God" screen looks like on an AWACs.

Other places of note

Google CEF RESEARCH - will lead you to the shallow end of the pool  but in no time you'll be aware of what and where the CEF was all about, comprises links to the Official History and Maps of where the actions took place. 

A few Websites I plunk away at

www.cobwfa.ca
www.54thbattalioncef.ca
www.102ndbattalioncef.ca

All have more links

Find lost soldiers at the Canadian Virtual War Memorial here http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem

Input NORWEST (for HENRY NORWEST of the Canadian 50th Bn) He was the top sniper on the Western Front when he died. He got more than a 21 gun salute - more like 2100 guns on the German - http://library.ucalgary.ca/branches/henrynorwest/index.php?

@ Chapters - read the story of the 50th Bn ---- find out about what they thought of Henry Norwest

Enjoy!


----------



## ex-Sup

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> This is now worth 4 cents
> Actually there is a huge amount of info aval on the Internet for Canadians and their efforts in WW1. But if you don't know where to find it - it can seem like a mystery.
> Movies can't unfortunately - even with the great potential of Paul Gross's Efforts, capture the every day movements and descriptions of actions of the men of the Canadian Expeditionary Force who fought as Passchendaele - but *YOU CAN* get a great feeling for their dailiy activities very easily


54/102,

Thanks for all the info. My comment was more directed to the fact that there few WWI movies (especially US made) out there, in comparison to WWII. I know that a movie can never capture all of the experience; it's just one of the tools we use. One of the documentaries we use quite a bit is Norm Christie's King and Empire (the one the was on History TV). It's great that he actually shows the battlefield today and the kids get a kick out of him picking up UXO and playing with it.  

I know that there is a lot of information out there and I think I've been pretty good at collecting some of it. Some of it however is a little too detailed. What has really helped in recent years is the LCD projector which allows us to show pictures, videos and websites right from the computer. I know that it has really helped me get the message across.



			
				54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> If you do some legwork I can help you make a map of the area they captured


Thanks for the offer, but again this is a bit too detailed for what a school might need. It would be interesting to see though.


----------



## 54/102 CEF

2 images 

A WW1 and a modern Google maps


----------



## 88rustang07

Just saw the preview for the movie and got goose bumps... looks AMAZING!  :cdnsalute:

" the english couldnt do it, the french couldnt, only we could... the Canadian core"... awesome


----------



## daftandbarmy

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm from Ft. MacLeod.  I wonder were and what portion of the movie they filmed there?
> 
> When I was last out West in 94, the rancher who rented his land for Legends of the Fall, battle scenes still had intact.  Trenches, shell holes and all.  Flew over the site in a Harvard, looked just like the photos of the era.  Amazing what Hollywood can do with an acre of land.



I guess they're trying to make amends down in them thar parts for 'Brokeback Mountian'  ;D


----------



## Kirkhill

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I guess they're trying to make amends down in them thar parts for 'Brokeback Mountian'  ;D



Pretty bold statement from a denizen of The Naked Bar....... Ah de zoomba, zoomba, zoomba. Ah de zoomba, zoomba, za......


----------



## jollyjacktar

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I guess they're trying to make amends down in them thar parts for 'Brokeback Mountian'  ;D



Man, I really can't say too much.  I understand that it was filmed west of MacLeod in the Pincher Creek area.  Cept, to say pardner that when I was growing up there, you needed to go to Claresholm to see cowboys..... we were strictly hard rockers.


----------



## dossettd

time expired said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to hearing more about this production
> I just hope it tells the truth and does not just cater to the
> national myths as Gallipoli does.You all know them, all good
> decisions were made by Australians and all dumb ones were
> made by Brits.The truth is that the evil orders issued by Brit.
> Generals in the Gallipoli movie were in fact made by the
> Australian commanders.I think that we in Canada also have
> similar myths hope they will not be a feature of this movie.
> Regards



I was thrilled to be an extra in Passchendaele. I travelled from Kingston Ontario to Calgary and stayed there for five weeks to be in the movie as a background extra. For those who are wondering about how well it will be received, I would like to assure you that what I saw was thrilling. When special effects, musical score and all the other goodies are added I am sure that it will make all Canadians proud. If you are interested in seeing some pictures of the film shoot visit my website at http://www.daviddossett.com


----------



## dossettd

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Man, I really can't say too much.  I understand that it was filmed west of MacLeod in the Pincher Creek area.  Cept, to say pardner that when I was growing up there, you needed to go to Claresholm to see cowboys..... we were strictly hard rockers.



It was filmes at the Tsuu Tsina Reserve in SW Calgary - at least the major battle scenes and the village scene.


----------



## dossettd

EW said:
			
		

> That would be great, but I read somewhere that they were looking at the fall.  Making it about bang on for the time around Remembrance Day.



It will be in theatres for the Thanksgiving weekend, but last month it was announced that it will open the Toronto International Film Festival (http://toronto.com/tiff/article/612787).


----------



## jollyjacktar

dossettd said:
			
		

> It was filmes at the Tsuu Tsina Reserve in SW Calgary - at least the major battle scenes and the village scene.



I was referring to the movie Brokeback Mountain being filmed near Pincher Creek.  Not Passchendaele.  Sounds like your movie was filmed on the old Sarcee Ranges which were turned back over to the Tsuu Tsina if memory serves me correct.  Legends of the Fall was shot just NW of Calgary to the west of Airdrie and Balzac.


----------



## brihard

I wonder if there's any chance of a screening being done in KAF?

I'm really, really wishing I didn't have to miss this one in theaters. (or in theater? I suppose either works   )

I could see someone in CFPSA trying to make it happen... It would be pretty decent of them if they could.


----------



## 1feral1

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Just saw the preview for the movie and got goose bumps... looks AMAZING!  :cdnsalute:
> 
> " the english couldnt do it, the french couldnt, only we could... the Canadian core"... awesome



Methinks you mean Corps  ;D


----------



## brihard

Early screening for us tonight in KAF at Canada House.  I can't wait.

Review to follow


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Saw a prescreening Monday night at the Oxford. Fairly good movie and Paul Gross was on hand after to answer questions in an open forum. Some 10 year old asked him how much of the movie is 'faked' and without giving too much away, it would seem either each incident portrayed, occurred or was a compilation of several events into one. I am not sure if it will take off outside of Canada but as Paul Gross said, it is a movie every Canadian should see. I consider myself to be a bit of a student of our military history but this was a bit of an eye opener. Not overly gruesome but several 'quick' shots of things are still stuck in my head 5 days later. When it comes out on DVD - definitely a keeper!


----------



## 1feral1

When it comes out on DVD, let me know, as it won't make it here on the big screen, as no Cdn movie has since I've been here.

On a lighter side, I did watch Slapshot on Thu night. A ripper of a film. Not a Cdn film, but full of Cdn-izms and our national sport.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Aerobicrunner

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> When it comes out on DVD, let me know, as it won't make it here on the big screen, as no Cdn movie has since I've been here.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> OWDU



Yet now I am seeing trailers for the movie _Australia_ starring Nicole Kidman and Hugh Jackman.  Too bad our movies don't get down there.

I was at the gala premiere of _Passchendaele_ last night. The screening was for the dignitaries, financial backers, movie crew and the movie extras.  Lots of passess were given to the military here in Calgary and there was a good turn out. DEU's was the dress requirement.  There were a couple of G Wagons at the entrance to the Epcor Centre for the Performing Arts. The premiere was held in the Jack Singer Hall, a venue normally used for plays.  Alliance Pictures had a large screen and some floor and suspended speakers mounted for the performance. The bands of the Kings Own Calgary Regiment and HMCS Tecumseh marched the VIP's in and then continued to play on the stage until the formalities began. The evening introductions started with several speeches including Producer Niv Fichman, Alberta Premier Ed Stelmach, and Paul Gross.  All spoke of their passion towards this movie and the appreciation of the soldiers of yesterday and today. There was also special recognition paid to Nathan Hornberg and his father and the group of soldiers who created the Nathan Hornberg tent camp at the film site.  Additional mention and introduction was also made to an individualwho, through his perseverance, determination and assistance from the Youth Addictions Prevention group, was able to turn around his life, and subsequently join the military and has just returned from Afghanistan.
The movie opened on a battle scene, then to the sweeping vistas and narrative in Alberta, then back at Passchendaele.  I won't say more less I spoil the movie, nor will I give it a review as each movie attendee can make their own impressions and interpretations. 

When the movie was over, applause erupted and continued for about two minutes, and a spotlight was put on Paul Gross and the rest of the Actors and Actresses who star in the movie.  
The reception afterwards was an opportunity for everyone to mingle.  Paul Gross, and the rest of the cast were quite patient and gracious as they were approached with the many accolades of appreciation and gratitude for making the movie, as well as the numerous number of photographs taken with the well-wishers.    All in all, a good evening, an entertaining and timely movie and I sure hope that the movie does well.


----------



## Kirkhill

Just got back from the movie in Lethbridge.

Gutwrenched.

Very different reaction from the Calgary crowd.  Dead Silence.   All the way through the credits. Not a body moved until the house lights went up. A full house.  Not a few middle aged men running for the doors with their wives being dragged along behind them.

Maybe I am just getting older and softer. Or maybe it was too many threads. I fell in love with the foothiills in 1980.  I had the privilege of serving with the heies of the 10th, the Calgary Highlanders.  I had the greater privilege of meeting the last survivor of the 10th. My Grandfather, a Brit,  was a young private in the Devons, who was wounded and gassed and evacuated to a British hospital where he met my Grandmother, a nursing in QARANC.  He attended OCS and received his Commission and returned to service.  He finished up the war as a Captain and Commandant of a PW Camp at Gommecourt-Maubeuge.  His only medals were what he called "mutt and Jeff" but his proudest memorial was a French 75 casing that was polished and hand-hammered with a laurel wreath and and inscription of thanks from the German PWs.  We still have that shell casing the same place my Grandmother kept it.  On the hearth beside the fire.

Thank You, Paul Gross.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I went to see this movie today too, it just opened in the HRM this weekend.

Loved it.  I'll be buying this DVD.


----------



## TacticalW

Just got back from watching it, pretty similar to the Calgary crowd here in Vancouver. Here's to Canada 

Very intense battle scenes and the effects were amazing.


----------



## 1feral1

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I went to see this movie today too, it just opened in the HRM this weekend.
> 
> Loved it.  I'll be buying this DVD.



Buy two!

Send me one. I can paypal you or send US cash, and I am not joking.

Passchendaele is close to my heart, always has been. On the 6th Nov 1917 my Great Uncle, 267104 PTE R.F. Allen, late of the 28th Battalion (a Saskatchewan based Unit), CEF lost both legs, and his left arm in the taking of the Vill on the morning of the 6th. He DOW'd the following day at No.3 CCS, near Rouen France.

It was my genuine interest in him, which lit the fuse of a long career in two armies, operational service, and almost 33 yrs later, still going the 'hard yakka'.

Cheers,

OWDU.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Buy two!
> 
> Send me one. I can paypal you or send US cash, and I am not joking.
> 
> Passchendaele is close to my heart, always has been. On the 6th Nov 1917 my Great Uncle, 267104 PTE R.F. Allen, late of the 28th Battalion (a Saskatchewan based Unit), CEF lost both legs, and his left arm in the taking of the Vill on the morning of the 6th. He DOW'd the following day at No.3 CCS, near Rouen France.
> 
> It was my genuine interest in him, which lit the fuse of a long career in two armies, operational service, and almost 33 yrs later, still going the 'hard yakka'.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> OWDU.



OWDU,

Not a problem.  I'll be watching to see when this is out on DVD here in Halifax, and when it does, I'll nab one for you too.  If its close enough, it will be in your stocking for Christmas.  Its not flavoured jellybeans like you got 2 years ago but.... 

EITS


----------



## EW

TacticalW said:
			
		

> Just got back from watching it, pretty similar to the Calgary crowd here in Vancouver. Here's to Canada
> 
> Very intense battle scenes and the effects were amazing.



Same at the theater I attended in an Ottawa suburb.  Prior to the movie there was a high school band, and a number of the theater personnel dressed in period civilian clothing.  They did a Q&A competition with the audience.  Winners got a movie poster for Passchendaele.  I was happy to see that the audience was a real mix of all ages, and they really got into the Q&A.  

No one moved or said a word during the end credits. A great testament to the power of the film.


----------



## medaid

Wes you could've asked me if you wanted one LOL  I'm waiting to see it still. Waiting for a few history geeks to come along with me.


----------



## 1feral1

Hi Derek,

Looks like EITS has got me covered.

I would imagine it will be sometime in 09 the DVD goes on sale??

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## bartbandyrfc

This is a powerful film.  To say I was moved by it would be an understatement.

I had a Grandfather who fought in the Salient but was wounded a year before the Battle of Passchendaele while at the Somme, and a Great Uncle who was there and was wounded in Dec 1917. Pale Gross did right by them.  He should get the Order of Canada for making this film happen.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I saw it this afternoon and while it reminded me of a CBC movie, it was one of the better CBC movies. Worth going to see and worth owning.


----------



## Aerobicrunner

A little curious; have there been many people in the theatre at the locations you all have been seeing it at?  

When the DVD does come out I hope that they put on some extras such as _The Making of Passchendaele _ and at least one historical aspect such as the one that was featured on _Turning Points in History_.  I saw both of these programmes last weekend and they would make an excellent additional resource.  I sure hope that the official speeches at the Calgary Premiere were captured to add as an additional special feature.  Paul Gross spoke quite well and made some very heartfelt comments honouring soldiers from past and present.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

When I saw it the theatre was 3/4s full.


----------



## Kirkhill

As noted previously, full house in Lethbridge.


----------



## Mike Baker

I hope to see it when I get in town in a week.


Beav


----------



## gt102

I just got back from watching Passchendaele tonight, and I will not lie, I cried once I got out of the theatre and into the vehicle. I felt compelled to empty my mind as soon as I got home, and this is what my mind procured. I appologize for any bad grammar/spelling, or if you feel this is simply not the right place for it.



> As I sit here in silence two words flash and echo through my mind. Never forget. Never forget. These two words have such a profound emotional effect on me. Never forget. These two words are heard year after year, country after country, language after language. Why? I don’t thing that is a question that will ever be answered by someone else, but instead only by yourself. Others may aid and give a gentle nudge as to why from time to time, but ultimately it is yourself who must realize why. As you sit here and read, I can only hope that if you yourself have not already answered this, that I will aide you into the right direction.
> 
> War. War is the absolute worst creation in all of mankind. Nothing causes more physical and emotional distraught then this catastrophe of mankind. It should never happen, but will happen inevitably through untold actions and events throughout all of time. It is caused by the one thing that makes us human. Emotion. It is the single most blessed thing we humans posses yet at the same time the worst curse we must bear. Our ability to feel is what differentiates us from animals. Our ability to love. Our ability to hate. Our ability to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> At the going down of the sun, and in the morning, we will remember them.
> 
> - Laurence Binyon (1869-1943)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will remember them. For in remembrance of them, we honour the selflessness and courage they displayed in their lives. It is not required that we remember them, but instead it is an honour that we who choose to remember can partake upon. I find it hard to believe that there exists a populace of people who still will spit upon soldiers and soldiers graves, and defile memorials set up to honour our past and present heroes. But one must realize to remove the ability for these people to do this is a direct conflict of what our soldiers fought and died for. They were injured, wounded, and died for our freedom in the past, present and future. The best thing to do is attempt to educate these people as to what was fought for in the past.
> 
> Educating the population about our heroes is one of the most important things we can do. Not for purposes of glorifying war, but to remember the sacrifices made by the men and women of the past and present, to remember life and the upmost importance of it. We should live everyday to it’s fullest. Remember and hold on to all that is good with ones self. Life is the best gift of all. Do not remember these soldiers as people who took life but instead remember them as people who sacrificed their lives so you could live yours to the fullest. If there is one thing we must learn from war, it’s that life is the most valuable thing we have and we must avoid so much as hurting another living thing when possible.
> 
> Never forget. I know that I can never forget the sacrifices made by the brave and courageous men and women of the armed forces, I just hope that you can say the same for yourself. Take a few minutes of your time and think about all the liberties you have. Think about all the men and women who died on the battlefield fighting for these liberties that they themselves will never get to experience. If you leave here with one thing I hope it is that you will never forget. It’s really not that much to ask. Never forget.
> 
> http://daniel.macenchroe.com/?p=64
Click to expand...


Just figured I'd share it with some people who may care.


----------



## Petard

Aerobicrunner said:
			
		

> A little curious; have there been many people in the theatre at the locations you all have been seeing it at?



I went to the late show Saturday night in Fredericton, it was almost filled except for a few seats left in the front rows

One of the scenes that stood out in my mind was the pull back scene of the battlefield. Like the movie Perfect Storm where one of the characters ends up looking so small in the enormity of the ocean, so too does one of the characters in this movie get lost in the immenseness of the Passchendaele battlefield
Glad I seen it on a big screen
I really enjoyed the movie, good sense of humour and also captured a soldier's spirit fairly well too
Amazing job considering the directors experience and resource limitations


----------



## Aerobicrunner

http://www.tribute.ca/movies/boxoffice.asp

Passchendaele came in second in Canada based on gross movie sales over the weekend.


----------



## midget-boyd91

I just got back home less than half an hour ago from watching this movie. Hands down, the best movie to come out of Canada and it was one of the better movies I've seen in a long time. 
One thing in particular that moved me was actually after the movie had ended. The film ended, and everyone had started heading for the exits like they normally do. It actually made me swell on the inside when everybody froze and turned back to the screen and watched in silence the actual footage of Canadians that was shown along with the credits.

I say give that man the Order of Canada.

Midget


----------



## Dariusz

Watched the movie on Friday at Oxford in HRM! 
Only 50% ot the theatre was full.
A good movie, not as much of a "war flick" as I thought it would be...a little to much romance for my taste!
But I loved the historical part and the battle scenes!

Cheers


----------



## DualCore

Early on in the movie Paul Gross says hello to Mr Harper.  Is that a reference to something, or just a wise-crack?

Also late in the movie, the Paul Gross unit is sent to reinforce the "Black Devils", who immediately retreat.    I thought there was something in the movie that made me think Black Watch, but I see several references to Royal Winnipeg Rifles on the internet  (and various others post-WW1 units of course).  Is that a real incident or just artistic licencse with a clever name for a unit?  

(Obviously the conclusion is artistic licence, which I will not describe.)


----------



## chris_log

Just saw it tonight. I found it a little melodramatic at some points, especially during the 'home-front' bits. However, overall the movie was incredibly well done, the acting was great and it told a really good story. I'll be getting it on DVD the day it comes out.


----------



## 1feral1

DualCore said:
			
		

> Early on in the movie Paul Gross says hello to Mr Harper.  Is that a reference to something, or just a wise-crack?
> 
> Also late in the movie, the Paul Gross unit is sent to reinforce the "Black Devils", who immediately retreat.    I thought there was something in the movie that made me think Black Watch, but I see several references to Royal Winnipeg Rifles on the internet  (and various others post-WW1 units of course).  Is that a real incident or just artistic licencse with a clever name for a unit?
> 
> (Obviously the conclusion is artistic licence, which I will not describe.)



Litttle Black Devils is the name the Boxheads gave this Winnipeg based Unit. 

Given out of respect to their tenaciousness, and Esprit du Corps.

The name is real.

OWDU


----------



## dwalter

I saw the movie last night and loved it! I didn't go in expecting an all war movie, and so I enjoyed every minute. I'm not a hard core movie critic though and so I'm easy to please. I really did enjoy the last battle scene though! Theater was packed where I was, and all my friends loved it.

Also, I picked up on the Mr. Harper reference as well. Anyone know if our PM's family has been living in Calgary for any length of time?


----------



## gnplummer421

Watched it the other day, 8 people in the theatre, all older folks.

Thought it was a bit sappy with the love scenes, but I thought it was well done. The battle scenes were good. I would rate it a 7or 8 out of 10.

Gnplummer421


----------



## joonrooj

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Litttle Black Devils is the name the Boxheads gave this Winnipeg based Unit.
> Given out of respect to their tenaciousness, and Esprit du Corps.
> The name is real.
> OWDU


Just to pick at a point, it was the Metis during the Riel Rebellion who gave the Winnipeg Rifles their nickname, yanked from wikipedia: 


> The regimental Latin motto is Hosti Acie Nominati, which means “named by the enemy in battle”. After the Battle of Fish Creek during the Northwest Rebellion of 1885, a captured Métis asked, "The red coats we know, but who are those little black devils?", a reference to the fact that while infantry of the line wore red coats, the Winnipeg soldiers were clad in traditional rifle green.


I am also curious as to if the retreat of the Muddies was based in fact, or just there for entertainment purposes.

Good movie though, enjoyed seeing some stuff we still do today/things that have evolved.


----------



## 1feral1

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> Just to pick at a point, it was the Metis during the Riel Rebellion who gave the Winnipeg Rifles their nickname, yanked from wikipedia: I am also curious as to if the retreat of the Muddies was based in fact, or just there for entertainment purposes.
> 
> Good movie though, enjoyed seeing some stuff we still do today/things that have evolved.



I stand corrected


----------



## 1feral1

Does anyone know the projected DVD release date??

Does anyone have any access to complimentry/screening DVDs of this movie?

OWDU


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Slack and Idle said:
			
		

> curious as to if the retreat of the Muddies was based in fact, or just there for entertainment purposes.



 I am no expert, by any means, I have not even seen the movie, but I did watch 'The Making of' on the History Channel last weekend.  And Paul Gross said that the Winnipeg regiment did leave them, they had expected 800 to replace them, not the 80 they got.  And then they did retreat and the 80 decided that they needed to stay.


----------



## Greymatters

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> Thought it was a bit sappy with the love scenes, but I thought it was well done.



Gotta have something for there for the wives/girlfriends draggd to the movies by the menfolk eager to see it...


----------



## a_majoor

WRT historical accuracy, the film is inspired  by Paul Gross' grandfathers tales of WWI (recounted very late in life), so it is heavily coloured by the experiences of one man. I would expect that in 2108, "Panjawaii" will also be filtered through the experience of the writer or diarist who inspired it, metered by the need to tell an entertaining story for the audience.

Still, it is a remarkable film and even more remarkable in the light of "official Canada's" seeming amnesia to pre 1968 history. Now who do we get to adapt Pierre Burton's "Vimy" for the big screen?


----------



## dwalter

I am hoping this movie sets a trend among Canadian film makers saying that it's OK to make movies about Canadian history. I for sure would like to see a movie on Vimy Ridge, as well as some of the Canadian involvement in WWII. We have a lot of history that never gets seen on the screen, and a lot of people are too lazy to pick up a book, so we end up with a new generation of Canadians who know less and less about our heritage, and contribution to the world stage.


----------



## DualCore

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I am no expert, by any means, I have not even seen the movie, but I did watch 'The Making of' on the History Channel last weekend.  And Paul Gross said that the Winnipeg regiment did leave them, they had expected 800 to replace them, not the 80 they got.  And then they did retreat and the 80 decided that they needed to stay.



When I saw the movie, I assumed that this must be some made-up incident created for dramatic tension.  But it seems it was perfectly true.  I am astonished that with all the delicate politicians eager to get a case of hurt feelings, this story-line was permitted to continue, without someone doing a sit-down strike or picketing the premiere, to save the reputation of the regiment.  Perhaps no-one will know who fled the battlefield that day because it was hidden behind a cute name.


----------



## dimsum

Just came back from it in Winnipeg, and it was about half-full (on cheap night, no less!)  As with everyone else, I was very impressed with the movie, but the one scene that made me get goosebumps was the pan out from the last scene, just prior to the final narrative.  I won't spoil it, but it made at least a few people in the audience sniffle.

And as much as I would love to see Vimy being made into a movie, I would make the Liberation of Holland in WWII my first choice.


----------



## Old Sweat

Fortunately the First World War Diaries are available on line at the Libraries and Archives Canada site. I decided to take a look at the reports of both the 8th and 10th Battalions of the relief in place depicted in the film.

This is the reference from the 10th Battalion War Diary referring to its relief in place of the 8th Battalion at Passchendaele: http://data2.collectionscanada.ca/e/e044/e001085532.jpg, while this is the reference from the 8th Battalion’s War Diary regarding the same even: 
http://data2.collectionscanada.ca/e/e044/e001081413.jpg

It appears that there is some basis in fact for the scene as depicted in the film, although some artistic licence has been taken. The page following the 8th Battalion reference indicates that the Little Black Devils had an average strength in its rifle companies of about forty all ranks when the handover took place.


----------



## marshall sl

Any one know the name of the song  that played during the Credits at the end? Found it!! never mind .


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ok so what was it?  8)


----------



## marshall sl

Paul Gross And David Keeley After The War Lyrics

After the guns are silent
And after my wounds have healed
And after all these crosses
Have been planted in all these fields
And after that long boat ride
All the way across the sea
And after this train carries me
Chorus:
I will love you after the war
Love you for always and forever more
I will love you after the war
For always forever and more
After my boots dry
and my tobacco's all but gone
And after these
postcards I been
carrying
under my arm
And after I remember
all the words I couldn't say
And after this long night fades away
And after this blackbird
lifts up from off my chest
And after my soul takes its rest
My love, forgive me
I never planned to die
and love, put two pennies on my eyes


http://www.myplaylist.biz/Paul-Gross-And-David-Keeley/After-The-War/122708


----------



## HItorMiss

Though Paul Gross wrote that song it was preformed by Sarah Slean on the credits and modified slightly to be from the woman's perspective. It has not been released yet, or at least not widely enough to be on Net that I or 9'er can find and she is usually pretty good at finding stuff like that.


----------



## marshall sl

This is all  I could find and I googled alot  , found her site but it's not there yet... a very haunting song the way she sang it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Damn straight it was.  The whole theater was dead quiet at the end, with the credits playng and the final video.

Something about it, the song, stopped people from leaving, and the ones that started to, stopped moving and ended up standing in the aisle.


----------



## marshall sl

Same where I saw it.Almost like leaving a Funeral.


----------



## Armymedic

Saw it Sat evening in Ottawa. Same thing at the end. A few got up, no one left.

As for the movie itself, I thought it was a great story. Unfortunately the end, I felt was a bit too cliche. I bow to the soldier/actors who played the battle scenes. While I am sure they did not suffer the same cold wetness as those who fought in Nov 1917, but gee, that just looked bloody miserable...and they did a great job making it seem real. I really like that Paul Gross takes his characters personality and perceptions from the real Micheal Dunne, and the letters he wrote during the war. That in itself takes all the "hollywood" out of the film and made it more authentic. I also like the historical view from the "home front" (including newly immigrated German Canadians going back to fight for the home country), although the threat of conscription was not mentioned at all.

In all, just as someone above mentioned, too much romance, not enough battle. 

Now lets see if someone can bring on Vimy.


----------



## Zartan

Saw it on Saturday myself, and was impressed that the light for previous showing alternatively blinked 7:15/soldout. It surprised myself and my father moreso. The late showing was about half capacity, but the crowd was youthful and stuck around afterwards to watch the credits (in fact, many stayed to the very end), which impressed me to no end. The movie itself was very good - and the special effects were - surprisingly - very good. In fact, better than in movies with 10 times the budget - computer effects not overdone and very subtle (until perhaps the end). It was also really cool seeing places just feet from my house on the screen...


----------



## Danjanou

Just saw it last night. Must have been some pollen or dust in the theatre, because something got in my eyes at that last scene.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Was that the "you're forgetting the rule" scene at the end??


----------



## Lil_T

i haven't seen it yet - please don't ruin it


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Lil_T said:
			
		

> i haven't seen it yet - please don't ruin it



I didn't think I was...I thought there was enough "veiled speech" in that post that it wouldn't give anything away.

If you want the movie to be a total surprise...why are you following this thread?   8)


----------



## Lil_T

Indeed... I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Blindspot

Man, I don't know what movie you guys saw, but I didn't leave the theatre with the same feeling and I had such high hopes. It was boring, full of cliches, overly melodramatic, wrought with bad dialogue and over-the-top acting. 

The characters were shallow, cartoonish, embarrassing and annoying. Just when you thought you escaped from the nurse, she shows up on the same battlefield in Europe! Did Paul Gross not see Pearl Harbour and learn how not to make a serious movie? At least Pearl Harbour had a riveting battle scene. 

The movie might as well have been titled "Calgary" or "Before Passchendaele" because you only get a sense of the battle as though you were watching it through a toilet paper tube for fifteen minutes. You get no real sense of who was involved, where they were or what led up to the battle. I imagined people in my theatre were so quiet at the end because they wished they could have that two hours of their lives back. I know I sure did. I was in shock that Canada cannot ever seem to produce anything of quality when it comes to its history.

I really wanted this film to be good. I like Paul Gross, and I admire his desire to honour the memory of Passchendaele and its Canadian historical identity. However, by the end, I felt manipulated by a sappy romance story rather than moved by an important and turbulent Canadian event.


----------



## Armymedic

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Man, I don't know what movie you guys saw, but I didn't leave the theatre with the same feeling and I had such high hopes. It was boring, full of cliches, overly melodramatic, wrought with bad dialogue and over-the-top acting.
> 
> The characters were shallow, cartoonish, embarrassing and annoying.



I totally disagree with that statement. I thought the Micheal Dunne chraracter excellent. Sarah and her bother were good as well.

I can agree with the remainder of your comment though.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Man, I don't know what movie you guys saw, but I didn't leave the theatre with the same feeling and I had such high hopes. It was boring, full of cliches, overly melodramatic, wrought with bad dialogue and over-the-top acting.
> 
> The characters were shallow, cartoonish, embarrassing and annoying. Just when you thought you escaped from the nurse, she shows up on the same battlefield in Europe! Did Paul Gross not see Pearl Harbour and learn how not to make a serious movie? At least Pearl Harbour had a riveting battle scene.
> 
> The movie might as well have been titled "Calgary" or "Before Passchendaele" because you only get a sense of the battle as though you were watching it through a toilet paper tube for fifteen minutes. You get no real sense of who was involved, where they were or what led up to the battle. I imagined people in my theatre were so quiet at the end because they wished they could have that two hours of their lives back. I know I sure did. I was in shock that Canada cannot ever seem to produce anything of quality when it comes to its history.
> 
> I really wanted this film to be good. I like Paul Gross, and I admire his desire to honour the memory of Passchendaele and its Canadian historical identity. However, by the end, I felt manipulated by a sappy romance story rather than moved by an important and turbulent Canadian event.



I have to agree. 

I saw the film with 2 guys who are vets of recent wars, as well as students of history. We were pretty disappointed in general. The battle scenes had some merit, and the overall squalor echoed some of the many miseries implied by some of my grandafather's few stories about the battle but, overall, this was not the 'Canadian Saving Private Ryan' experience I was led to expect. The original 'All's Quiet on the Western Front' and the incomparable 'Paths of Glory' both did a better job of bringing home the horrors of the First World War experience to a movie audience. Even the fairly corny 'Sgt York' featured some very realistic battle scenes. I wonder if Gross took those in before he decided to make this film?

I mean, come on folks, these guys seldom saw a fresh egg let alone a pretty nurse! 

The last 15 or 20 minutes were pretty much the best part of the film.


----------



## joonrooj

My only beef with the movie was the whole Jesus thing at the end, what was the point, it just looks stupid, overglorification IMO.


----------



## marshall sl

The "Whole Jesus thing " you refer to is a referance to this ....."Canada's Golgotha" created by Francis Derwent Wood in 1918. It depicts the image of a Canadian soldier crucified with bayonets and a group of German soldiers standing around and jeering. Wood's sculpture was on display until 1920 when the post-war German government demanded proof of the crucifixion. The Canadian Government couldn't provide any proof, so the statue was removed from public display. "(Courtesy of a poster on Great War Forum)


----------



## daftandbarmy

Some reviews from the papers...

Passchendaele

http://blog.macleans.ca/2008/10/15/film-reviews-w-passchendaele-battle-in-seattle-and-happy-go-lucky/

I got a bit of shock when I saw myself prominently quoted in a newspaper ad for Passchendaele with a one-line blurb: “Astonishing.” I didn’t remember being quite that keen on the film. But after looking up my advance piece on it in the magazine before its TIFF premiere, I located the quote: “. . . the graphic images of horror and futility on the battlefield are astonishing.” I stand by that. But battle scenes make up less than half the movie, and I wish I could be as enthusiastic about the rest of it. In what amounts to a big-screen war memorial, Paul Gross—Passchendaele’s writer, director, producer and star—has done an admirable job of drawing attention to an under-heralded chapter of Canadian military history in a war that is sadly fading from the national heritage. He conveys the nightmare of that battle with real eloquence.

As docudrama, in other words, the film has power. But in trying to forge a Canadian alternative to gung-ho stereotype of Hollywood heroism, Gross has forged a construct that’s equally far-fetched. His character is no Rambo; his glory does not come from the barrel of a gun. But he turns out to be a kind of Captain Canuck Christ figure, dedicated to the salvation of a weaker comrade and performing a stunt of magic-realist peace-keeping in the thick of battle.

The problem is, the film begins with him stabbing a helpless young German soldier for no good reason, suggesting his character, Michael Dunne, has a dark side. But aside from a stray reference to him once robbing a bank, that darkness is never sustained or explored. Between tours of duty, as Dunne falls in love on the Albertan home front, he’s too good to be true. Gross is most appealing when he gives free reign to his sly wit and rogue malevolence—the subversive Gross we saw in Slings and Arrows. But between the telegraphic script and the gleaming performance, his character in Passchendaele feels too carefully honed. At times I felt he was running for office in some imaginary election.


Passchendaele: Testament to Canada's sacrifices

Paul Gross's tale of love and war a realistic depiction of the battle fought in the hell of the Belgian plains

http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/518973

Unabashedly romantic while also unyielding in its horrific images of World War I, Passchendaele succeeds on two fronts.
As both romantic drama and vivid testament to history, the film is designed to appeal to a wide audience while providing a needed reminder of Canada's sacrifices during "the Great War."

Paul Gross acquits himself well in the ambitious triple tasks of writer, director and lead actor. 

He's made a major step up from his 2002 directing debut Men With Brooms, shifting gracefully from a small comedy to the big-budget drama that is Passchendaele. 
The Alberta shoot involved upwards of 200 actors and the logistical nightmare of recreating the muddy hell of the Belgian plains where both battle and film draw their name.
Passchendaele was one of the signal conflicts of the First World War, causing 16,000 Canadian casualties (with 5,000 dead) amongst the 310,000 Allied casualties (with 140,000 deaths) during the fall of 1917. 

The event defined a still-young Canadian Confederation, uniting people from sea to shining sea in common cause, yet it's barely known or understood by many people today.
Gross hopes to rectify this situation with Passchendaele. The film realistically depicts the savagery of a trench battle in which combatants often resorted to hand-to-hand combat, after their tanks and other machines became mired in the mud.

While honouring the sacrifice of Canada's troops, Gross is careful not to impart a pro-war message. Indeed, his heroic character, Sgt. Michael Dunne, is conflicted by the need to use violence to achieve peace: "It's something we do all the time because we're good at it." (Dunne is named for Gross's maternal grandfather, who fought in the First World War and inspired his grandson to make Passchendaele.)



Putting the passion into Passchendaele

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/MOVIEREVIEWS.20081017.PASSCHENDAELE17/MovieStory/Entertainment/Movies

The multihyphenate Paul Gross gets lot of credits on his new film, Passchendaele: director, writer, star and composer, to which he could add: Seeker of the elusive grail of Canadian popular taste.

Budgeted at $20-million, Passchendaele is considered the most expensive home-financed Canadian film ever, but its ambitions are considerably grander than the movie's modest (by Hollywood standards) budget. Gross's model would seem to be no less than Titanic, combining historical disaster with a lush, romantic love story. The Passchendaele poster manages to combine Titanic and Band of Brothers. Events from the 1917 battle of the title, which saw 16,000 Canadians killed among more than a half-million dead in the quagmire of the Belgian countryside, are contrasted with a love story set against beautiful vistas of the Alberta foothills. Heroic deeds, doomed love and self-sacrifice are the ingredients of an old-fashioned weepie, mixed with a more modern depiction of the squalor and brutality of war.

Passchendaele opens with an attention-grabbing war scene in France, where Sergeant Michael Dunne (Gross) sees his platoon mates torn apart by machine-gun fire. He single-handedly takes out the German gun nest but finds one German youth alive and unarmed: In an angry impulse, he stabs the boy through the forehead with his bayonet. His own mindless brutality is as traumatic to Michael as the artillery shell that blows him into the air a moment later. He's sent home to recover from his wounds and shell shock.

The movie is a sincere but awkward patchwork of hits and misses as it tries to blend wide-canvas history with personal intimacy. The well-orchestrated battle scenes that bookend the film are much more interesting than the small-town tale of romance and community conflict that occupies its long middle. As the central couple, Gross, handsome and cocky, and Quebec-born actress Caroline Dhavernas, as the plucky and winsome Sarah, make a reasonably appealing pair but most of the people around them are one-dimensional, cut-out characters.

Even if it's not a particularly good movie, Passchendaele can't be dismissed as a cultural phenomenon. The film offers the kind of heart-on-sleeve inspiration that some contemporary politicians are calling for (the Alberta government coughed up more than a quarter of the budget, apparently on the film's heritage merits). Gross, who made his reputation as the star and co-writer of the nineties' hit television series Due South, and later created the film comedy Men with Brooms (2002), has become Canada's designated populist entertainer.


Passchendaele (2.5 stars)

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/theampersand/archive/2008/09/03/passchendaele-2-5-stars.aspx

The opening-night film is epic and sweeping but a tad overwrought, spending its middle 70 minutes or so in Calgary, following the tentative romance between a First World War soldier, shellshocked and discharged, and a nurse nursing a secret (Caroline Dhavernas). The opening 15 minutes present the war Saving Private Ryan style, all blood and mud. The film’s final act features the battle of Passchendaele, when Canadians proved their mettle and earned the nickname “storm trooper” from the German soldiers. Cross-cutting between Calgary and the battle might have livened the film, which also labours under a leaden script; people don’t talk so much as lob speeches at one another.


----------



## Danjanou

Ok further thoughts. I still stand by the final scene, the CGI one not the Gross does Golgotha bit did get to me a bit, mind we are approaching November 11th.

For the rest, ok, not as good as I was expecting but ok. What we have is a 20 odd minute war movie followed by a 1 hour trailer for visit scenic Alberta with a bit of a love interest and a teenage comedy tacked on, followed by another 40 minute war movie.

Both battle sequences were fairly well done I though. Uniforms, mannerisms, tactics etc seem accurate, although contrary to popular belief I’m not old enough to know for sure.

I’d put this up there in the category of The English Patient, Legends of the Fall and maybe even Atonement, all slightly inferior clones of Doctor Zhivago, basically chick flicks with enough guns and violence to keep us from falling asleep in our seats.

That said with the lack of Canadian military and/or history films out there (aside from some CBC style politically correct hatchet jobs), I’ll take it. This may be the proverbial camels nose under the tent flap. It’s 4th in the Box office in Canada, so maybe we’ll see some more down the road. Films on Otona, Vimy, Hong Kong, Batoche, Quebec, Medak, Panjeway et cetera et cetera….. yes I know I’m dreaming.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok further thoughts. I still stand by the final scene, the CGI one not the Gross does Golgotha bit did get to me a bit, mind we are approaching November 11th.
> 
> For the rest, ok, not as good as I was expecting but ok. What we have is a 20 odd minute war movie followed by a 1 hour trailer for visit scenic Alberta with a bit of a love interest and a teenage comedy tacked on, followed by another 40 minute war movie.
> 
> Both battle sequences were fairly well done I though. Uniforms, mannerisms, tactics etc seem accurate, although contrary to popular belief I’m not old enough to know for sure.
> 
> I’d put this up there in the category of The English Patient, Legends of the Fall and maybe even Atonement, all slightly inferior clones of Doctor Zhivago, basically chick flicks with enough guns and violence to keep us from falling asleep in our seats.
> 
> *That said with the lack of Canadian military and/or history films out there (aside from some CBC style politically correct hatchet jobs), I’ll take it.* This may be the proverbial camels nose under the tent flap. It’s 4th in the Box office in Canada, so maybe we’ll see some more down the road. Films on Otona, Vimy, Hong Kong, Batoche, Quebec, Medak, Panjeway et cetera et cetera….. yes I know I’m dreaming.



This is by far the best review of the movie I've seen or read yet.  

I echo the point I've bolded;  there are many great movies out there about the Amercian, British forces, etc, while ones telling the story of Canadian troops in conflicts are lacking.  I read a book years ago about the 82nd Airborne called "Urgent Fury:  The History of the 82nd Airborne Divsion" or something like that followed by one about the Canadian para's in WWII (called Wings of the Wind IIRC) and it crossed my mind then that there aren't alot of movies on Canadian forces, compared to the American ones.

I also recall thinking this while watching the last DVD in the Band of Brothers set, "We Stand Alone Together" where the actual vet's of Easy Coy were on the camera.  The worst part is, once these gents are all gone, there will never be an ability to capture them like that again.  Hopefully some Canadian filmmakers will realize this and get something going.  I've seen a few such documentaries on The History Channel on Canadian troops, the one on Ortona being the best one I've seen to date, but there are many other untold stories from those days.


----------



## manhole

four of us went to see the movie last night.   We all agreed the special effects were awesome.   The love interest was a little much and improbable at times.   It was not the best movie we had ever seen but it was far from being the worst.   It was pretty good entertainment and the battle scenes brought to the forefront a very important part of our military history.   Paul Gross should be commended for his efforts to bring a slice of Canadian military history to the viewer.   For that reason alone, everyone should make sure they see it.


----------



## begbie

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It’s 4th in the Box office in Canada



I tried to go and see it on Saturday night and it was sold out a full half an hour before the start time.  I didn't get there early enough...


----------



## je suis prest

I saw the movie with my parents on Sunday. Dad is a Korea veteran and was impressed by the realism of the battle scenes and sounds, and the fact they (mostly) got the uniforms right. 

I agree the movie was a bit of a melodrama and dragged in the middle.  The one reaction that surprised me, though, was my mum's.  She's not a war movie fan by any means, but she cried through most of this one.  She told us after she was thinking of her uncle who served as a stretcher-bearer at Passchendaele with the Can Scots.  He never spoke much of what he and the others had gone through and she said the movie made her appreciate what they had to live through as young men. 

For all its flaws (and what movie doesn't have them?) I think this movie achieved its goal.


----------



## Deebs

I saw it Sunday with the girl and after seeing it, the title almost seems inappropriate, as I felt it didn't focus enough on the actual battle.
It was interesting to see what my hometown looked like back in 1917, and how different a time it was back then when men could be shamed into serving, mind you thousands volunteered on their own.

The love story dragged on a bit too much and seemed a little far fetched ( I didn't know you could make a girl fall in love by going for a horse ride and then describing a river and hills) and the flow of the movie seemed a little off at times. The battle scenes were very intense though and really captured the hell it must of been, the girl asked if the rain and mud were just for dramatic effect and I assured it was not from what I read about and saw on History television specials.

I was hoping for more Saving private Ryan and less Pearl Harbor.

Still I feel Canadians should support it and overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## TCBF

- My wife and I took our 14 year old son to see it on Tuesday.  

- Kudos to all who made it possible, especially Paul Gross, who - instead of griping about a lack of Canadian war movies - went out and actually made one.  

- My conclusion is: we have yet to see the Great Canadian War Movie, but we are now one step closer. We now have a marketable movie with some VERY good scenes.  Critics are panning it, but that can be helpful in the long run.  It might even make it's money back - it's about a quarter of the way their now, I would think.

- Methinks this was such a one-man passion, that perhaps he tried to do a little too much.  A good twenty minutes could have been cut out of Calgary and added to the trenches.  Another director may have lent a slightly more critical eye to the storyline, but it takes a robust personality to get a project like this made in Canada, and such a person - determined and driven to push the project on, knowing he has only one shot at it - may not always be receptive to the ideas of others.  Such is the movie business.

- Anyway, he did it his way, and he can now say to anyone who want's to make another Canadian war movie (I recommend "Generals Die In Bed", by the way*), "There, over to you, and let's see what YOU can do!"


*Those of you in The Royal Montreal Regiment may not agree with my recommendation.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I did not get a chance to see the movie until it came out on DVD yesterday.  It was not screened here locally in Quebec City in English.  Not a big seller either judging by the 4 copies of the film at the Future Shop and 0 at WalMart in St Foy.

Sappy at times, sure.  The best that could be done?  Seeing as we don`t do war films on the whole in Canada, Canadian War Films, better than nothing.  Maybe a step towards a Vimy film, but I won`t hold my breath.

For me what was an unexpected bonus was that my hometown was the location for "downtown Calgary".  To see mainstreet, the Empress and all the other familiar buildings was worth 100 times the cost of the DVD to me.   I have not been back for over 15 years and don`t expect to walk those streets again.  This will give me a piece of home that I can take and enjoy anytime I wish.  Priceless....

I did expect a little better, but honestly it was a good movie overall.  Made me think that in today's PC world, Paul`s character would have been the subject of a witchhunt, not the recipient of a DCM.  Look to Petawawa and the good Captain.  How times change.


----------



## chilenopistolero

I was reading some of your comments, and the ones asking about if the scene were the little black devils leaving the battle when Michael Dunne and his squad came was real, 
yes it was real, the little black devils thought they were getting re leaved from the fighting. this actually happened just to let people know


----------



## TN2IC

I seen it on the *cough cough* computer.. and basically I"m glad I didn't waste any money into it. I only watch about half of it.. and then I hit the little "x" button.


----------



## ex-Sup

Watched for the first time last night; I guess my reaction is "alright." The story is okay, as well as the action. I generally think that some things could have been done differently. The action scenes were good, but there were a lot of cliches ie. "the Germans call us Stormtroopers." All in all, it probably could have been a bit better, but conversely been a lot worse. So I guess I'm back to alright.
I wouldn't show the whole movie in my history class; I'd probably stick to the battle scene at then end of the movie (or I could show the bayonet scene from the beginning...the kids like that gore  :).


----------



## danchapps

I thought the movie was incredibly well done on all counts. Yeah, there was the love story, however I like how it showed other sides that most war movies don't show. It showed the trauma that he lived through, the shaming of boys into the army, and the disgusting treatment German-Canadians suffered during the war. The battle scene was phenomenal, and the matter of fact responses that the Maj. had when those around were getting blowed up, it was something that takes timing and a good straight face. I for one love the movie, and look forward to actually buying the DVD.


----------



## ex-Sup

Chapeski said:
			
		

> however I like how it showed other sides that most war movies don't show. It showed the trauma that he lived through, the shaming of boys into the army, and the disgusting treatment German-Canadians suffered during the war.


Thanks for reminding me of this...sometimes the little details can get overshadowed. I might have to show a bit more than I thought.
I guess my "alright" comment stems from the cliches. The one that really got me was when Pte. Mann get blown up and hangs on the duckboard like it's a crucifix. A thought it was a little too much, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## danchapps

To be honest I felt it almost fitting that someone wound up in that state, not that I wanted that, however it seemed to tie in with Dunne's earlier comment about how an arty shell can launch a person into various positions. It seemed to dispel the rumor that was circulating in the field about that occurrence. That seen also allowed Mr. Gross to depict the Germans as humans, by allowing Dunne to retrieve his soldier. I felt that (and this is now personal opinion speaking) that this action would have better warranted a medal, rather than the blade through the melon of that poor kid. I will always say though, everyone is entitled to their opinion, that's what those men, and a great many of us here fight/fought for. I'm just glad I helped remind someone of this, lol. I hope your students are able to learn a little something from this film. I'm certain you are the type of teacher that student love to have in a subject such as history.


----------



## leroi

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I thought the movie was incredibly well done on all counts. Yeah, there was the love story, however I like how it showed other sides that most war movies don't show. It showed the trauma that he lived through, the shaming of boys into the army, and the disgusting treatment German-Canadians suffered during the war. The battle scene was phenomenal, and the matter of fact responses that the Maj. had when those around were getting blowed up, it was something that takes timing and a good straight face. I for one love the movie, and look forward to actually buying the DVD.



Just bought it/watched it--stunning movie; stellar performances. It's a coming-of-age film for an industry that's lived so long in the shadow of that huge film industry to the south of us that we sometimes forget it's better to "just be who you are."  As Paul Gross has done.

It's style is not of the hard-hitting action-packed "Saving Private Ryan" variety but it has it's own understated and subtle beauty.This film stands on it's own. From the realism of the battle scenes where violence is acknowledged but never gratuitous to the brooding quiet heroes and their moving struggles for personal growth. They aren't larger-than-life-heroes because Gross makes sure the audience understands each of their inner struggles in a more personal way. They are quiet, obedient heroes struggling with authority figures, with identity, with the broken-ness that comes with war.

The orientation is panoramic and looks at war from all angles including the Canadian habit of consideration of the "other" as you noted Chapeski WRT the "disgusting" treatment of German Canadians. Concern for relationships, for different cultural and ethnic groups is an undercurrent in many Canadian movies.

Frankly, I can't wait to watch it again. There's a lot going on in this movie.

Canadian film has come a long way since the days of "the mountie and the moose" movies.

[edit: spelling]


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Chapeski said:
			
		

> To be honest I felt it almost fitting that someone wound up in that state, not that I wanted that, however it seemed to tie in with Dunne's earlier comment about how an arty shell can launch a person into various positions. It seemed to dispel the rumor that was circulating in the field about that occurrence.



Maybe the problem is everyone is looking at that scene from a 'military accuracy' part, and not the symbolic sense I think it was meant in.


----------



## ex-Sup

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe the problem is everyone is looking at that scene from a 'military accuracy' part, and not the symbolic sense I think it was meant in.


I guess there's a fine line sometimes between accuracy and symbolism. It just didn't work for me (maybe that the realist coming out). Everyone sees things differently right?


			
				Chapeski said:
			
		

> I hope your students are able to learn a little something from this film. I'm certain you are the type of teacher that student love to have in a subject such as history.


Thanks...I do my best.
I'm still thinking about when and how much to show. I normally show all of All Quiet on the Western Front (the 1979 version), which I think is really good at showing trench warfare and the loss of innocence. I also show the last bit of Gallipoli, which once again shows trench warfare but also the slaughter of WWI as well as the mistakes and miscalculations that can occur in war. I think it will replace the episode of Norm Christie's King and Empire on Passchendaele. We'll see how it works.


----------



## danchapps

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe the problem is everyone is looking at that scene from a 'military accuracy' part, and not the symbolic sense I think it was meant in.



I'll always say people can see something however they want, I personally dig a little deeper into movies/plays/art as in my previous life (Pre-Sept. 2007) I was a tech in theatre and had lots of experience deconstructing and reconstructing various pieces of movies/plays/art for work and school. On a side note, in November 2005 I almost had the luxury of delivering a desk from Soulpepper Theatre Company to Mr. Gross' Toronto home.


History has many sides to it, and I'm sure that there will never be a time when all sides are fully covered, because when that happens there will be no more conflict.


----------



## leroi

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> I guess there's a fine line sometimes between accuracy and symbolism. It just didn't work for me (maybe that the realist coming out). Everyone sees things differently right?Thanks...I do my best.
> I'm still thinking about when and how much to show. I normally show all of All Quiet on the Western Front (the 1979 version), which I think is really good at showing trench warfare and the loss of innocence. I also show the last bit of Gallipoli, which once again shows trench warfare but also the slaughter of WWI as well as the mistakes and miscalculations that can occur in war. I think it will replace the episode of Norm Christie's King and Empire on Passchendaele. We'll see how it works.



ex-Sup,

I'm civilian throwing in my two cents even though I have no military training--and maybe I'm out of my lane but wanted to add some thoughts. I dont think you're wrong in your opinion about the movie. It may not be a good training tool WRT strategy, tactics, Canadian military history and the nuts n' bolts of actually being on the front lines of a war. I'd imagine it might not appeal to the very young in training, either. 

However, if _Passchendaele_ was incorporated into curiculum as a teaching tool under the theme _Social Impact of War _ (or something to that effect), it might be of greater value. Students would then know not to expect a FMJ-style movie. I think the movie has merit in it's analysis of how war impacts culture, nationalism and relationships--onlyMHO!

Full Metal jacket is still one of my favorites! :cowboy:

(leroi is going back to her own lane now ;D)


----------



## ex-Sup

leroi said:
			
		

> However, if _Passchendaele_ was incorporated into curiculum as a teaching tool under the theme _Social Impact of War _ (or something to that effect), it might be of greater value. Students would then know not to expect a FMJ-style movie. I think the movie has merit in it's analysis of how war impacts culture, nationalism and relationships--onlyMHO!


A very valid point.
I guess the problem that we have in the education system (especially in history, where there is so much information) is where to draw the line. Unfortunately we only have 90 days (minus distractions) to get through a century of Canadian history. I spend at the most 3-4 weeks on WWI; I could spend the whole semester!
In terms of the social aspects, I already show an "educational" video called Sam's Army (which is narrated by Paul Gross). It deals with Canada's entry into WWI, the recruiting, Sam Hughes' influence, technology (Ross Rifle), etc. I'll have to figure it out...starting WWI tomorrow  ;D


----------



## Infanteer

I watched this the other night and can honestly say that I've saw it before and Hemingway's "Farewell to Arms" was a much better story.  It looks like Gross tried to take the old "Soldier and Nurse" cliche and wind it into a fine testement to Canadian History.  Unfortunately, it didn't leave the story to tell the history.  The only actual Passchendaele scene was somewhat ruined by the silly march across No-Man's Land (for which the German's kindly quit firing).

I feel like I was duped into watching Pearl Harbour all over again....


----------



## 1feral1

Well, firstly this movie does have special meaning to me with my Great Uncle, 267104 Pte Robert F Allen, late of the 28th NW Battalion CEF, dying of wounds on 07 Nov 1917. He was right in the taking of the Vill itself on 06 Nov 1917, when he was serverly wounded.

A very generous member on here had recently sent me a DVD of the movie as a gift.  So I screened it alone. Waited til dark, took the phone of the hook, turned all the lights out, and settled in to the film with a big glass of CC and coke and some home made fresh popcorn.

I had no idea who Paul Gross was, being away from Canada for so long, but he did look familiar, and I realised later he was the Mountie in the Going South TV series which also aired here in Australia.

I find any movie WRT Canadian military history quite enticing and has naturally drawn my interest. I have been waiting since the movie's making was first announced.

So I watched it, infact twice, and I have it a VG grade, and a A+ for effort. The battle scenes to me gave me some type of the insight of what it must have been like to some degree, and that opening scene taken from a WW1 photo of Passchendaele was very well done, and set the tone for the battle scenes. These battlefields are 180 degrees differnent from my Iraq experience, and different from WW2 and Korea. However I did identify with many things. 

I then watched all the special features, which to my suprise seen an interview with Gen Greg Gillespie. I have know Greg since he was an aspiring PL Comd, a 2LT in the Regina Rifles, where my Military life had begun back in Jan of 1976. Always had a lot of time for him, and I am happy to see him end up where he is, and kind of makes me feel old in some way.

So, for Paul Gross, good on him for this venture of Canadian film, and a western Canadian to boot, which will be around for decades to come.

So thanks to Paul Gross for enlightening Canadians especially its younger generations in a fine Alberta film which not only can entertain, but educate.

Regards from the tropics,

Wes
OWDU


----------



## Lil_T

It was ok... I saw it the other night.  Hubby warned me that I may need tissues or whatever... but nope.  It was a nice story, but I expected more.  I'm not sure what exactly I expected - but it seemed, I don't know - hollow.


----------



## kratz

It's a cold and rainy night....Ooops, that's the start to a bad book.

Today is cold and rainy and and good reason to rent some DVDs. After a couple years of reading 11 pages of comments about this movie, it stood out when we were selecting titles. My 9er thinks the movie is long, drawn out and boring. I have to agree with those statements, I also add there is some useful educational insight in the movie from a Canadian perspective. Overall, I'm glad it was made and that it is out there.


----------



## ex-Sup

I will be showing the battle segment of the movie to my two classes tomorrow (approx 20 min). We just finished taking about the battle on Friday, so this is their opportunity to see what it might have been like to be there. Unfortunately I don't have time to show the whole movie, but I'll report back on their reactions.


----------



## DirtyDog

I've boycotted theatres for 15 years (for a lot of reasons) and finally gave in to my girlfriend and said if I have to go see a movie, we'll go see Passchendale.

Needless to say, I doubt I'll be going back to a movie theatre anytime soon.  I thought it was a horrible movie.  Sure, I could point out some small redeeming points in the otherwise giant turd pile, but overall I found it painful to watch.  Very dissapointed.


----------



## daftandbarmy

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I've boycotted theatres for 15 years (for a lot of reasons) and finally gave in to my girlfriend and said if I have to go see a movie, we'll go see Passchendale.
> 
> Needless to say, I doubt I'll be going back to a movie theatre anytime soon.  I thought it was a horrible movie.  Sure, I could point out some small redeeming points in the otherwise giant turd pile, but overall I found it painful to watch.  Very dissapointed.



Yup, that pretty much sums it up....

AND I'm sure you're glad to see that it has won an award recently:

Passchendaele honoured with Golden Reel Award


 Writer, director and actor Paul Gross wades through a shell crater on the battlefield set of his film Passchendaele, which was filmed near Calgary in 2007. ((Jeff McIntosh/Canadian Press) 
Passchendaele, the First World War drama directed by Paul Gross, is the winner of the Golden Reel Award, one of three special prizes to be handed out by the Academy of Canadian Cinema & Television (ACCT).
The ACCT also announced two other special trophies Monday evening that will be given out at the 29th annual Genie Awards on April 4 in Ottawa.

The Golden Reel is handed to the Canadian film with the highest domestic box office receipts. Passchendaele brought in more than $4.4 million.

Passchendaele recounts an epic battle by Canadian soldiers, who drove back the German army in a brutal 12-day offensive across marshland to take the Belgian village of Passchendaele.
Some 16,000 Canadians were killed or wounded.

Gross, known for his acting role in the TV series Due South as well as the movie Men With Brooms, produced the feature along with Niv Fichman, Frank Siracusa and Francis Damberger.
The other major award announced was the Claude Jutra prize for a directorial debut. The winner of the 16th annual award is Yves-Christian Fournier for Tout Est Parfait (Everything is Fine ).
The prize is named in honour of the renowned late Quebec director Claude Jutra.
Fournier's dark movie delves into the world of a teen living in a suburb whose friends have killed themselves.
The last prize is for outstanding achievement in makeup design.
Bruno Gatien, Marie-France Guy and Adrien Morot will share the accolade for their work in Cruising Bar2, directed by Robert Ménard and Michel Côté.

The trio created prosthetics and tattoo work for Côté, who played four characters in the movie.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/film/story/2009/03/17/genie-awards-passchendaele.html


----------



## Teflon

The Golden Reel is handed to the Canadian film with the highest domestic box office receipts.

No real way to argue that, Canadian film with the highest domestic box office receipts wins it, about the quantity of people who go see it not the quality of the film.

For me the movie was a victem of it's own hype more then anything, before I saw it I was was constantly exposed to ads and stories that refered to it as EPIC and how it was a movie the likes of which Canada has never seen etc, etc, so when I went to see it I expected alot more then it had to offer


----------



## Shrek1985

I've heard alot of Flak about this movie, but I saw it with my unit and while most of us really liked it, there were some compliaints; chiefly that there was so much of it, which was not a war movie.

The romantic and recovery back stories mainly.

I feel rather that they did not detract overly, would give a girlfriend something to watch between fire fights.

Mainly i think we should be greatful to get any kind of a mainstream war movie out of the canadian film industry. especially one as balanced and well-made as Passchendaele. Is it my wish-fulfilment movie? No, still holding out for canadian version of The Big Red One (Italy-France-Northwest Europe, Germany)


----------



## DirtyDog

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> I've heard alot of Flak about this movie, but I saw it with my unit and while most of us really liked it, there were some compliaints; chiefly that there was so much of it, which was not a war movie.
> 
> The romantic and recovery back stories mainly.
> 
> I feel rather that they did not detract overly, would give a girlfriend something to watch between fire fights.
> 
> Mainly i think we should be greatful to get any kind of a mainstream war movie out of the canadian film industry. especially one as balanced and well-made as Passchendaele. Is it my wish-fulfilment movie? No, still holding out for canadian version of The Big Red One (Italy-France-Northwest Europe, Germany)


Grateful?

Maybe in the sense that I'm grateful that they made an attempt at the subject matter and that if seemed to do somewhat well at the box office.  But I'm not grateful for what was in my opinion a terrible film that showed no promise and set no precedence for bringing Canadian military history to the big screen in a succesful manner.  It failed as a movie (again, in my opinion) and failed, miserably, to live up to the hype.  During all the lead up to this film, it seemed like we were led to beleive that the big guns were brought out for it and we (as in the sense of Canada and our film industry) were going to pull out of the stops and put in the best effort possible to ensure this movie was a success.  That it turned out less then stellar leads me to feel that maybe "we" aren't capable of producing anything worthwhile and that maybe we would have been better off not to have had this film made in the first place.


----------



## Shrek1985

DirtyDog...This is the CANADIAN FILM INDUSTRY for cryin out loud, I'm glad they had real guns and not some oranage-tipped airsofts.

What was the last war movie we turned out? I don't even know, couldn't find another semi-recent one. Up until now, i thought all we could turn out was that peculiarily Canadian genre, the English-Language (sometimes) Foriegn Film.

My expectation was for it to be wildly inaccurate in terms of story and equipment and to have some kind of 'message'. The thing with the cross at the end was out of place yes, if it was me making the movie, I might have thrown in a back-up about a giant marauding dog terrorizing the trenches, that is as long as we have to include some tidbit of Great War urban legend. I was a little confused by the ending, but thats not the first time for me. The Sgt is supposed to be the actor's Grandfather (it was the Sergeant right?). But he dies at the end of the movie and the nurse is not pregnant...so...theatrics?

The only equipment foul-up was in the first scen when one of the guys has an American M1918 trench knife, but as these were mostly made in France, even that might have been in-character if i knew more about it. 

Message? Hell nothing worse than I expected, but the whole First World War is a mess in that reguard, just explaining the situation could serve as a German Propaganda message. Don't know why your here? Canadians fighting the Germans in France on behalf of the English because the Arch-Duke of Austria was assassinated in Serbia.


----------



## Smirnoff123

> During all the lead up to this film, it seemed like we were led to beleive that the big guns were brought out for it and we (as in the sense of Canada and our film industry) were going to pull out of the stops and put in the best effort possible to ensure this movie was a success.



I think I read that it had the highest film budget in Canadian film history.


----------

